#maas 2012-11-12
<bigjools> roaksoax: don't suppose you're about?
<bigjools> squashfs is too buggy so I want to remove it
<lifeless> what sort of bugs ?
 * lifeless is curious
<bigjools> lifeless: bug 1076409, bug 1074167, bug 1077180 for starters
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1076409 in MAAS "maas-import-pxe-files fails when run from trunk" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1076409
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1074167 in MAAS "maas-import-pxe-files fails to download squashfs ephemeral images." [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1074167
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1077180 in MAAS "Not importing Quantal boot images" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1077180
<bigjools> lifeless: maas-specific stuff :)
<lifeless> fun
<gwd> So I've been trying to follow the instructions for setting up MaaS from here: https://maas.ubuntu.com/docs/install.html
<gwd> And it seems that although the machine acting as both region and cluster controller is quantal (12.10), "maas-import-pxe-files" only grabs precise.  That seems a bit unexpected. :-)
<gwd> smoser: I'm starting to look at writing a Xen / XCP charm you can use for your OpenStack testing.  Is there a KVM/libvirt charm I can use as a sort of template?  I don't see one in the "Charm Store", or in the examples that come in the quantal juju package.
<smoser> gwd, :-( maas-import-pxe-files  is actually busted at the moment. (bug 1074167)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1074167 in MAAS "maas-import-pxe-files fails to download squashfs ephemeral images." [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1074167
<smoser> i'll walk through and get you a workaround to get quantal
<smoser> (it just wont use the squashfs based install, but the end should be the same)
<gwd> smoser: I edited /etc/maas/import_pxe_files to include both precise and quantal, that seemed to work OK...
<smoser> oh?
<smoser> i would have thought it woudl faail if you did that.
<smoser> (failing to get the squashfs image)
<smoser> but if it works, thats good enough.
<gwd> Well as you say, the squashfs / ephermeral stuff fails, but the normal ones seem to be working ok...
<smoser> and install works? thats good enough then.
<smoser> for "kvm/libvirt charm". the charms that we use to deploy openstack ... i'm looking
<gwd> Hmm -- I set up some VMs with a private network, so that I could run dhcp / pxeboot without bothering our IT guys, but a lot of aspects of the maas / juju setup seem to assume this is not the case.  For instance, "juju status" is complaining that it can't resolve hostname u1.
<smoser> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gandelman-a/+junk/juju-deployer/files is the "deployer"
<smoser> ping adam_g or jamespage in #ubuntu-server for more info
<smoser> i'd have to dig, and they cna probably give you better reference.
<smoser> join there, i'll introduce
<gwd> smoser: Thanks for the intro.  Back to maas -- "juju bootstrap" has produced an installed a juju controller, but "juju status" reports "ERROR Invalid SSH key".  Is there a default login that I can use to log into the controller and see what's going on?
<smoser> gwd, if you cannot get in to the installed node, then something is busted. :-(
<smoser> are you able to see console logs on that system?
<gwd> smoser: You mean serial output or something like that?  No -- unfortunately it's actually a VM. :-/  Is that information available from the maas controller anywhere?
<smoser> gwd, wel, you shoudl actually get syslog installer info back to the maas controller
<smoser> in /var/log/maas/rsyslog ... or somewhere down there.
<smoser> for debugging at this point you need to set a password for the user and just login and then poke around.
<smoser> (you could boot with init=/bin/bash or we can modify the preseed to the installer)
<smoser> i'm really, really sorry you have an issue.
<smoser> you imported your ssh keys ?
<smoser> to maas?
<gwd> smoser: I'm not too frustrated yet -- it's somewhat different than what I normally work on, so it's somewhat interesting. :-)
<gwd> smoser: I did have 2 ssh keys I put into the web UI -- maybe the fact that there was 2 is the problem?
<gwd> smoser: MaaS seems a bit confused at my setup as well -- the machines being controlled are on their own private sub-net, and NAT'ed through the controller.  I had to do some massaging of the configuration files to get pxeboot to work right, for instance.
<gwd> smoser: So I found the rsyslog files for my juju controller on the maas controller -- anything in particular I should be looking for?
<smoser> gwd, so the install generally worked?
<smoser> the system?
<smoser> hm.
<gwd> smoser: So it would seem -- I've got a machine (u1) that went through the install process, and gives me a login at the console.
<gwd> smoser: And I can see the install logs on the maas controller (hostname maas), but I don't see anything in the logs about installing ssh keys.
<smoser> right.
<smoser> that happens on first boot.
<smoser> i assume something is breaking, and cloud-init on the installed node did not get the metadata from MAAS
<smoser> (which is how the keys wouldget pulled in)
<smoser> so... we can change the maas server preseed for the install
<smoser> so that it creates a user with a password
<gwd> Right -- where is that, and how can I trigger a re-install?
 * gwd goes afk for a few minutes
<smoser> gwd, juju destroy-environment
<smoser> and juju boostrap willd o it
<gwd> smoser: OK cool; how about adding a password to the default user?
<smoser> riight.
<smoser> oh shoot.
<smoser> did i not paste that.
<smoser> somewhere there is a preseed file.. ( i dont have it in front of me, ,and i'm trying to juggle too many things right now)
<smoser> but you want to basically do:
<smoser> d-i   passwd/root-login boolean false
<smoser> d-i   passwd/make-user  boolean true
<smoser> d-i   passwd/user-fullname string ubuntu
<smoser> d-i   passwd/username   string ubuntu
<smoser> d-i   passwd/user-password-crypted  password $6$.1eHH0iY$ArGzKX2YeQ3G6U.mlOO3A.NaL22Ewgz8Fi4qqz.Ns7EMKjEJRIW2Pm/TikDptZpuu7I92frytmk5YeL.9fRY4.
<smoser> d-i   passwd/user-uid   string
<smoser> (some of that is already there)
<smoser> you just want to add the password-crypted field
<smoser> and that string is "ubuntu"
<gwd> OK -- I'll look around for it.
<gwd> smoser: So it appears that there was a race between /home being mounted and the ssh keys being installed.
<smoser> separate home partition?
<gwd> smoser: The installer creates xvda1 to mount on /, and xvda6 to mount on /home.
<smoser> i'll admit i've never considerd that.
<smoser> hm..
<gwd> smoser: xvda1 has /home/ubuntu/.ssh with the proper keys in it; but while xvda6 has ubuntu/, it doesn't have any ssh configs.
<smoser> gwd, its not a race
<smoser> i think you're actually guaranteed failure :)
 * gwd was being optimistic. :-)
<smoser> this is interesting.
<smoser> the auto partitioner chose to give you a /home. i dont think i'd seen that before.
<smoser> Daviey, ^ that is interesting in maas.
<gwd> smoser: So a work-around might be to add the following line: d-i partman-auto/choose_recipe select atomic
<smoser> i dont know. its wierd to me that it did that.
<smoser> so, since hte other wierd thing is xen, i suspect somethign related to xen
<smoser> :)
<gwd> smoser: Very weird... even with the preseed line I wrote above, it still made a /home partition. :-/  This is all with quantal.
<smoser> gwd, well, i think we can work around this.
<smoser> but it sucks.
<smoser> it will require you to do a late_commadn to edit /etc/cloud/cloud-init.cfg
<smoser> we basically ahve to apply this patch i think
<smoser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1353734/
<Daviey> smoser: eww
<Daviey> smoser: i had not seen that before ether.. Is it anew default in debian?
<smoser> he's just using quantal
<Daviey> smoser: right, but i wondered if debian had started doing it, and we are getting it 'for free' as part of d-i?
<gwd> smoser,Daviey: Well to compare, my maas controller VM was installed via mini.iso -> network install; so it 1) booted under xen but 2) only created one partition
<gwd> Anyway, I've got to head out here -- thanks for your help, smoser.  Hopefully tomorrow things will go smoother. :-)
<Daviey> gwd: right, but wasn't preseeded i am assuming ?
<gwd> Daviey: That's right.
<Daviey> gwd: yeah, i'm wondering if preseeded installs generally have different behaviour
<Daviey> i don't think this is a maas bug, as such... more of a di one..  but that is nothing more than a hunch, with no facts to indicate it :)
<gwd> Daviey: The Ians here on the Xen team know a bit about Debian; I'll ask them if they know anything about partman's behavior here tomorrow.
<Daviey> gwd: Ian Jackson knows not much about debian :)
 * koolhead17 wakes up
#maas 2012-11-13
<shang> bigjools: Q: are the maas-nocobbler being backported to precise yet?
<bigjools> shang: it will be a couple of weeks yet
<shang> bigjools: ah... ok :)
<allenap> Daviey: Hello there guvnor. Do you want to talk about https://code.launchpad.net/~allenap/maas/remove-squashfs/+merge/133954 at all?
<Daviey> allenap: not without mediation. :)
<allenap> Daviey: Just a short quarrel?
<Daviey> allenap: nah, not particularly.... I would rather issues were fixed, than just dropped.. but i'm not going to get emotional about it.
<Daviey> allenap: It was really, that there was a fairly significant MP.. with no commentary as to why.
 * Daviey alos notes there is no unit tests, testing the removal is solid :)
<allenap> Hehe :)
<allenap> Daviey: I'd like to reintroduce it at some point, but without the imminent pressure of a release.
<Daviey> allenap: do you want artificial pressure?
<Daviey> allenap: TBH, the FPI might make it pointless to reintroduce
<allenap> Daviey: That's cool too.
<rbasak> Generally we want to merge stuff to trunk without breaking anything, right? And if it does break something, then we revert the merge and try again later? Otherwise we'd be red all the time. Think of this as just that?
<Daviey> rbasak: Are you trying to use logic here?  Why let logic get in the way of a perfectly good complaint.
<rbasak> :)
<rbasak> allenap: what's the current schedule? THere's some stuff I'm working on that I'd like to make for the SRU/whatever
 * rbasak hadn't realised that anything was imminent
<allenap> rbasak: I don't know that there's a date other than as soon as we can.
<rbasak> OK
<allenap> Why won't lxc-start-ephemeral f****** work?
<allenap> Ah, because it's a shell script silently ignoring an error code.
<czajkowski> allenap: having a good day then are you!
<allenap> czajkowski: Absolutely. MAAS has taught me to distrust everything written in shell. I'm still in the <rage> state though; not into acceptance yet.
<roaksoax> allenap:  why was import-squashfs removed?
<roaksoax> Daviey ^^
<allenap> roaksoax: It's not working. There's some detail in https://code.launchpad.net/~allenap/maas/remove-squashfs/+merge/133954.
<roaksoax> allenap:  just responded to the comment
<roaksoax> as a comment
<roaksoax> smoser: howdy! what was the example package you gave me for the SRU from quantal to precise-updates?
<smoser> walinuxagent
<roaksoax> smoser: who should we talk to, SRU and security teams, right?
<roaksoax> smoser: ah but walinuxagent is HW enablement, and its covered by the SRU policy
<smoser> roaksoax, yeah, you're right on who to tlak to.
<smoser> walinuxagent as HW enablement is BS.
<smoser> but yeah, it was probably sold as such.
<roaksoax> lol ok
<smoser> we do have a valid interest.
<smoser> its not like you and i just decided to do something sneaky and increase burdon for support.
<roaksoax> indeed
<Lele_> Hi guys, is there any way to delete nodes once they are allocated
<Lele_> i have nodes ins status "allocated to root"
<Lele_> and i cannot delete them from the dashboard
<Lele_> cause the delete button is greyed out and says "you cannot delete this node cause its in use"
<Lele_> and im the owner of it
<Lele_> if i delete them from the maas shell, its a correct procedure ?
<Lele_> Node.objects.get()
<Lele_> and then .delete
<melmoth> Lele_, i dont know the internals, but what about first juju-terminate the services (or units) that maas thinks run on this machine ?
<rvba> Lele_: yes, that's the correct 'manual' procedure.
<Lele_> melmoth i was going to integrate maas with juju now, and i need 3 deallocated nodes, when i was ready to delete one to start the task i found that i cannot delete "cleanly" without juju integration
<Lele_> so it was kinda egg-chicken situation
<Lele_> im going to delete it from the maas shell, hope that all the other "dependant" services get cleaned ok
<Lele_> ok rvba im going to do that way
<Lele_> hmmm, seems that the shell doest allow me to do this either
<Lele_> NodeStateViolation: Cannot delete node node-be1bc94e-29ec-11e2-bbd6-0025901e4c74: node is in state Allocated.
<allenap> Lele_: The node needs to be released first, which can be done via the command line.
<allenap> Lele_: It sounds like you might not want to delete the node, just release it back to MAAS.
<Lele_> allenap, with the maas-cli ?
<Lele_> yep thats what i want allenap
<allenap> Lele_: Yeah.#
<Lele_> allenap, about that, i cant find the docs, whats the correct url to do the maas login
<Lele_> so im getting and empty reply from the servers
<Lele_> cause i get a 302
<Lele_> i tried: maas-cli login maas http://172.16.167.14/MAAS/api/v1.0
<Lele_> maas-cli login maas http://172.16.167.14/MAAS/api/v2.0
<Lele_> maas-cli login maas http://172.16.167.14/MAAS/api/
<allenap> Lele_: maas-cli login maas http://172.16.167.14/MAAS should be enough.
<Lele_> ok ill try allenap
<Lele_> niceeee im in allenap thanks
<allenap> Lele_: Now: maas-cli maas node release <system-id>
<allenap> Though finding out the system ID might take another step.
<allenap> maas-cli maas nodes list-allocated
<Lele_> yep allenap maas-cli maas nodes lists
<Lele_> allenap will be nice if the "status" of the node, on the JSON response, had a status_description
<Lele_> for example 6 is allocated
<Lele_> etc
<Lele_> so if we use the json output on a python script we dont need to mantain mappings within the status codes ids
<allenap> Lele_: Yes, agreed. rvba, can we get Piston to emit read-only fields? i.e. we create a status_description property on the model and Piston serialises it, but ignores it on write?
<rvba> allenap: yes.  A property on the model will work.
<Lele_> allenap , rvba NICE :)
<roaksoax> smoser: do you think we should start shipping maas-signal and maas-autodetect-ipmi with maas source itself?
<roaksoax> or at least with the packaging
<roaksoax> ?
<smoser> it would seem to make sense for them to be in maas upstream source, yeah.
<smoser> and then a binary package built from that.
<smoser> thats a good idea.
<smoser> or at least i can't think of any reason why not
<roaksoax> ok cool
<roaksoax> smoser: i think we should also start looking at dropping maas-enlist
<smoser> roaksoax, where did that function move to ?
<roaksoax> smoser: if we are backporting
<roaksoax> smoser: poh hold on, the installer still uses it
<roaksoax> swo never mind :)
<roaksoax> rvba: howdy! how do I add tests to scripts I'd like to add to maas/contrib?
<rvba> roaksoax: the natural place for a script would be scripts/.  Why do you want to put it in contrib/ ?
<roaksoax> rvba: err yeah, scripts :)
<roaksoax> rvba: i'm g0onna place two new scripts there, and I'd like to also add the tests for them
<roaksoax> rvba: and that probably will create a new binary package
<rvba> roaksoax: you can have a look at src/provisioningserver/tests/test_maas_import_pxe_files.py
<rvba> That's a good example of tests testing a script.
<roaksoax> rvba: cool thanks. But now, where should the test be placed ? (these scripts only affect enlistment/commissioning process, so they don't really belong anywhere under src/*)
<rvba> roaksoax: these scripts are going to end up in a different package right?
<roaksoax> rvba: most likely yes
<rvba> roaksoax: then I think the best option is to create another module in src/.
<rvba> allenap: any opinion on that? ^
<roaksoax> smoser: on the ipmi detection, do you think it would be a good idea to wait 60 seconds before obtaining the IP address of the IPMI card at all ties?
<roaksoax> times*
<smoser> why would you do that?
<roaksoax> smoser: becuase there's some situations on which it obtains a 0.0.0.0, and appears to be that the IP address gets set after that
<roaksoax> smoser: due to maybe DHCP taking to much time, or maybe due to IPMI failing to query the card correctly
<roaksoax> smoser: i.e., in my home setup, enlistment gets IP address for 2 servers correctly, but the third one gets 0.0.0.0, however, the IPMI card does have an IP address set, and it seems that the bmc command failed to correctly obtain the IP address
<roaksoax> maybe the card requested the address again or something
<roaksoax> so in that case it would kinda make sense to wait 60seconds and try again
<roaksoax> and if it doesn't work, then exit
<roaksoax> smoser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1355779/
<smoser> roaksoax, i guess that "wait some time and try again if ip looks invalid" is ok.
<smoser> but i didn't want "always wait 60 seconds"
<smoser> as we dont want to delay the "all working" path
<roaksoax> right :)
<roaksoax> thought so too hence the diff
<roaksoax> alright, thanks for the input
<roaksoax> smoser: i think that probably on commissioning we might no longer need to try to detect the IP address of the card, as it would/should be the same
<smoser> roaksoax, that also does seem reasonable.
<roaksoax> yep, I'll get that updated then
<bigjools> o/ roaksoax
#maas 2012-11-14
<roaksoax> bigjools: o/
<bigjools> roaksoax: latest precise package won't install
<roaksoax> bigjools: output?
<bigjools> roaksoax: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1357069/
<roaksoax> bigjools: let me fix it
<roaksoax> bigjools: oh I know what the problem is :). you should be able to install it using a clean install
<roaksoax> i'll add the necessary conflict/replaces
<bigjools> yeah ::)
<jtv> smoser, are you here?
<smoser> jtv, here.
<jtv> Hi.  Has anyone asked you yet about ways to get our custom commissioning scripts into cloud-init?
<roaksoax> jtv: howdy! hey all the packaging changes you did to change the iscsi stuff from regin to cluster... that also applies to the stabilization branch, right?
<jtv> Hi!  Er... I don't think it did, but give me a moment to collect my memories about why.
<roaksoax> jtv: that applies to having the images in the cluster-controller rather than region-controller, which is part of the stabilization branch
<jtv> Ah.  I may be confusing different jobs there.
<smoser> jtv, well, sort of. in denmark i talke da bit with rapheal on how it should be done... i 'd have to think again.
<jtv> There are associated changes to the codebase, so it's not just a matter of porting the packaging changes across.
<roaksoax> jtv: bug #1068843
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1068843 in maas (Ubuntu Raring) "maas-cluster-controller doesn't have images for provisioning" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1068843
<smoser> we need to re-wrk the way that stuff is done.
<jtv> So it needs a change in cloud-init?
<smoser> the rendering for commissioning user-data will basically output a cloud-archive format.
<smoser> no changes to cloud-init.
<smoser> just to the rendering of the user-data.
<smoser> jtv, i'll try to write something readable down at http://pad.daviey.com/custom-commissioning
 * jtv loads
<smoser> is there a bug for this ?
<roaksoax> jtv: https://launchpad.net/maas/+milestone/12.10-stabilization has bug #1068843, which means that all the images should now be on the cluster-controller, right? This means that the tgtd stuff should also be backported to the quantal packaging, right?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1068843 in maas (Ubuntu Raring) "maas-cluster-controller doesn't have images for provisioning" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1068843
<roaksoax> (because all the ephemerals will be in the cluster controller side, rather than in the region)
<jtv> smoser: I don't think we have a bug for that yet, no.
<jtv> roaksoax: yes, that means that the packaging changes should be backported to 1.2.  I was told that there had already been some packaging changes to make the cluster controller depend on tgtd as well.
<jtv> smoser: one particular concern was that we wanted to run the custom commissioning scripts from the main commissioning script, so that we can report success using the "signal" call (if appropriate).  We figured that having cloud-init run all the scripts itself probably wasn't going to a perfect fit.
<smoser> jtv, right. but some thing syou might not want that.
<jtv> eparse
<roaksoax> jtv: alright, i'll take care of it
<jtv> Thanks.  Losing my laptop really knocked me out of things for a while.
<smoser> jtv, right now in existing commissiong script, it is actually not difficult for the user to add something and have it get run, and then maas-signal to post its output back.
<smoser> but just because the user needs to send a file down does not mean they necessarily want it executed and its output posted back.
<jtv> Right.
<smoser> the current script differenciates this by "add_bin" and "add_script". but obviously they might also want to send my_python_library.py down, which would then be used by my_commissioning_script.py
<jtv> We're not even talking about supporting that yet, tbh.
<jtv> But we do want to be able to report overall success, not just success for each of several scripts.
<jtv> And of course failure for custom scripts that bail out without ever getting to the point where they report success.
<smoser> jtv, does the stuff there make sense?
<jtv> smoser: having trouble figuring out the text tbh
<smoser> hmm.
<jtv> Most of the text seems to say that cloud-init will run the custom scripts, but then the very last line seems to assume that the maas harness script will do it.  How do the two fit together?
<smoser> cloud-init does what you tell it to do.
<smoser> maas has to tell it to run the scripts
<smoser> it does so by sending a script that executes the other peices.
<jtv> That's what we've been wanting, yes.  But I don't see it anywhere in the text, really.  It only says that cloud-init will run files it gets sent.
<smoser> i've update dthe last line there, jtv, maybe morem explicit on that now.
<jtv> smoser: I guess one of the two prior points is wrong then... one says that cloud-init will run files whose names start with "report-" and the other says that cloud-init will act upon the other files.  But cloud-init in both cases.  I'm guessing that one of those was meant to be the maas harness script instead.
<jtv> smoser: sorry, had some trouble there — maybe I shouldn't have upgraded this machine after all.  :)
<jtv> Hmm... still can't connect to pad.daviey.com
<mgz> daviey appears to be down
<Daviey> mgz: i am always down with t
<jtv> I like the front page...  just says "Error"
<Daviey> jtv: i killed it, do you need it?
<jtv> We sort of do, yes.
<Daviey> ok, give me 2
<mgz> daviey's getting on up
 * jtv has to leave now
<Daviey> sorry
<Daviey> was on a call
<Daviey> it's back up
<spideyman_> jam: Hi, Do you have a few minutes to discuss the kernel_opt tagging?
<mgz> spideyman_: he's probably not on now, as it's late in his timezone, but feel free to bug me instead
<jam> spideyman_: so it is technically 5 hours after my EOD, but I'd like to give you help as much as possible
<jam> mgz: I was going to poke you, but it is your EOD to, isn't it ? :)
<mgz> he *shouldn't* be on... :)
<mgz> I owe an hour or so anyway
<jam> spideyman_: we essentially appreciate someone actually using the feature, since we want to make sure it is useful
<spideyman_> jam: Ah yes..it's very nice, and sorry I didn't realize it was so late
<spideyman_> mgz:I sent an email to jam yesterday regarding the issue. If you have some spare time to look at it, I'd appreciate it
<jam> spideyman_: timezones being what they are, there really isn't "good" overlap between us.
<mgz> spideyman_: I read the main
<mgz> *mail
<jam> spideyman_: so I think the starting thing is to just find out what is going wrong with your script, because it generally looks right from our end.
<jam> So probably we need to have you run it, and figure out what the state is after the script has run.
<spideyman_> mgz: ah right. So essentially, I'm not seeing an update in the UI, and the node.tags.values() is empty...yet the tag is created successfully
<spideyman_> jam: sure one sec
<mgz> so, my one immediate thought was you probably just need to call save()?
<jam> spideyman_: can you successfully go to http://.../MAAS/tags/<tag-name> ?
<jam> mgz: IME you don't need save for many to many relationships
<jam> they get written right away
<mgz> in the custom methods we do that already, but when working directly on the model methods, they don't
<jam> but maybe you need a save for the new creation?
<mgz> right, I think perhaps.
<jam> mgz: though I could be wrong about the M2M
<jam> save() would certainly be something to try.
<spideyman_> jam: running the script now..it will be a sec
<jam> Though note that he didn't add a save around the workerNode.tags.add()
<mgz> right, the details of the django orm I'm still unclear on, but the top block of code looks a little wrong
<mgz> creates 'new_item', then looks it up immediately and puts in 'created_tag', and uses that to add
<jam> mgz: the only one I could specifically point to is doing node.tags.create() vs Tag.objects.create(), and using a get() after the create rather than just using the created item.
<jam> mgz: right, it seems odd, though not specifically wrong.
<mgz> so, seemed like something persistency might be going wrong there
<mgz> spideyman_: so, specifically, try the following instead:
<mgz> new_tag = Tag.objects.create(name=tag_name, definition="true", kernel_opts=kernel_opts)
<mgz> new_tag.save() # may or may not matter
<spideyman_> mgz: okay, I give it a shot. I actually need to reboot, as this VM is not responding well
<mgz> new_tag.node_set.add(tagged_node)
<mgz> and then maybe throw in another save just in case to start with, then if that works, try taking them out again :)
<spideyman_> mgz: sorry for the delay...my vm wasn't cooperating.
<spideyman_> mgz: https://pastebin.canonical.com/78396/
<spideyman_> mgz: I'll paste bin the tag info
<spideyman_> mgz: https://pastebin.canonical.com/78397/
<spideyman_> mgz: and there's the tag that it created...but it's not attached to the node
<mgz> can you pastebin your script too?
<spideyman_> mgz: and here's the code I added: https://pastebin.canonical.com/78398/
<spideyman_> mgz: the messy but "working" copy is here: lp:~jeffmarcom/+junk/maas-cert if interested.
<spideyman_> mgz: you'll find the whole script in question under maascert/control/maas_nodes.py
<mgz> spideyman_: so, I'd just flip all that to something like...
<mgz> https://pastebin.canonical.com/78401/
<mgz> which is the simplest that you can persuade the ORM to do. the other thing to try is to not supply definition= at all.
<mgz> hm, the fact the node is your own subclass may also have som bearing
<spideyman_> mgz: hmm...still didn't work
<spideyman_> mgz: that's true...everything has worked with it so far. I'd hoped that it wouldn't be an issue
<spideyman_> mgz: wait...removing the definition worked
<mgz> okay, seems that's what you want here anyway, as you're manually assigning the tag to the node
<spideyman_> mgz: right...thanks so much!!
<mgz> I wonder if the definition was borked because the reasoning is wrong on "true" being a good xpath to match everything, or whether the async nature of populate nodes is somehow messing with your setup
<mgz> anyway, I shall now descend, but will stay in this channel under my other alias in case you have any other questions
<Pradeep_> on quantal maas after doing "sudo apt-get install maas-dhcp maas-dns" do I need to edit the configurations manually for dhcp
<Pradeep_> I remember in Precise it used to be interactive
<dannf> hey Pradeep_  - yeah there used to be debconf settings for ip range, etc
 * dannf doesn't know how things work in quantl though
<Pradeep_> on Precise also there used to be a dnsmaq template file where I can go and edit the configuration
<Pradeep_> I was referring to this document http://people.canonical.com/~gavin/docs/lp:maas/install.html#disc-install for installation
<Pradeep_> is dhcpd used in Quantal instead of dnsmasq?
#maas 2012-11-15
<bigjools> hey roaksoax
<bigjools> I had to add another patch to the 1.3 django package but it is an upstream one; I don't know why we don't have it packaged
<roaksoax> bigjools ok cool. though this patch will need to get into raring first then quantal/precise
<Pradeep_HP> When I do a "maas-import-pxe-files" during mass configuration on Quantal, it only downloads the precise releated net-boot files. Does it not download quantal files?
<Pradeep_HP> can we not deploy quantal to the nodes using maas?
<roaksoax> Pradeep_HP: edit /etc/maas/import_pxe_files and change RELEASES="precise" to RELEASES="precise quantal"
<roaksoax> or solely quantal if you prefer
<Pradeep_HP> yeah I did that, and it downloaded the netboot images but after that I get the following error "Downloading to temporary location /tmp/tmp.7Fht0CylY1. /tmp/tmp.7Fht0CylY1 /etc/maas http://cdimage.ubuntu.com//ubuntu-server/daily/current/quantal-server-amd64.squashfs: 2012-11-15 16:42:51 ERROR 404: Not Found. "
<roaksoax> Pradeep_HP: does it fail there, or does it continue?
<roaksoax> continue to download the ephemeral images
<Pradeep_HP> roadsoax: it exited after that
<roaksoax> Pradeep_HP: ok, so you need to disbale importing the squashfs image. so you'd need to add IMPORT_SQUASHFS=0
<roaksoax> Pradeep_HP: that should disable importing squashfs and should continue
 * roaksoax needs to leave
<Pradeep_HP> that line is already commented
<roaksoax> Pradeep_HP: IMPORT_SQUASHFS=0, *un*comment it
 * roaksoax needs to leave
<Pradeep_HP> I have changed that.. trying to download again
<Pradeep_HP> thanks for your help
<Pradeep_HP> roaksoax: thanks its working now
<bigjools> o/ roaksoax
<bigjools> roaksoax: I added another change to the precise package in the experimental ppa
<roaksoax> bigjools:  to django?
<roaksoax> Pradeep_HP: ;)
<bigjools> roaksoax: maas
<bigjools> roaksoax: the upstart file for maas-dhcp was broken
<bigjools> roaksoax: but also yes I added another patch to django
<roaksoax> bigjools: so quantal versiom is too
<bigjools> roaksoax: no - quantal's dhcp is different
<bigjools> needed different params to the daemon, plus different permissions on leases file
<roaksoax> ah ok thouvh im gonna start using quantal pacling for precise
<bigjools> roaksoax: also the apparmor is broken
<roaksoax> argh so we also need to sru apparmor
<bigjools> the dhcpd.d/ is not getting read
<bigjools> yes :)
<roaksoax> alright
<roaksoax> so uaing quantal paclaging the maas-dhxp upstart job issue should disappear then
<roaksoax> cause i thought i haddone that already
 * roaksoax running latw to class
<bigjools> roaksoax: no
<bigjools> it won't fix it - the quantal packaging is broken for precise
<bigjools> don't replace my fix
<roaksoax> k
<roaksoax> however it shouldnt be that way
<bigjools> what way?
<roaksoax> i mean both using same upstream version should work same packaging
<bigjools> you'll have to do some release series detection then
<Pradeep_HP> I also had question on the dhcp
<Pradeep_HP> do we have to configure dhcp manually?
<Pradeep_HP> I have configures the /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf and started the isc-dhcp-server
<Pradeep_HP> is that the way we have to do it?
<roaksoax> bigjools: alroght i will take a look when o get back
<bigjools> Pradeep_HP: what version are you using?
<Pradeep_HP> the default version of maas in the quantal release
<bigjools> roaksoax: ok ping me later, enjoy your class
<bigjools> Pradeep_HP: then you don't need manual configuration, install maas-dhcp and configure it in the settings page for "cluster controllers"
<bigjools> it'll set up the config for you and restart dhcpd
<Pradeep_HP> where do I find the settings page for cluster controllers?
<bigjools> click the cog at the top right
<Pradeep_HP> ok
<Pradeep_HP> thats the settings page right?
<Pradeep_HP> ok I got the cluster settings in that page
<Pradeep_HP> so I have to edit the interface settings and save them... that all I have to do?
<Pradeep_HP> so once I do the changes will it be adding the changes to dhcpd.conf and start the services?
<Pradeep_HP> bigjools: am I right?
<bigjools> Pradeep_HP: yes that's it
<bigjools> dhcpd will come up on the interface you configured
<Pradeep_HP> bigjools: ok cool thanks. I was actually following the document in "http://people.canonical.com/~gavin/docs/lp:maas/install.html#disc-install" it does say that we have to change in the web interface but does not say where in the web interface. thats y I was confused
<bigjools> ah!
<bigjools> Pradeep_HP: please feel free to file bugs about documentation
<bigjools> on the maas project
<Pradeep_HP> bigjools: ok sure, thanks
<bigjools> roaksoax: when you're back: https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/12.04-nocobbler/+bug/1079030
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 12 in Launchpad itself ""Next 10 messages" changes Display Settings" [Medium,Fix released]
<bigjools> oh dear ubot5
#maas 2012-11-16
<roaksoax> bigjools: do you remember the original bug #?
<bigjools> roaksoax: for which?
<bigjools> I just refreshed the django package in the ppa with the recent security upload
<bigjools> I have to run out for a bit, speak later
<_nils_> Hi
<_nils_> does anybody has the same problem, that the ssh keys will not copy to the nodes from the maas server?
<jtv> smoser: we found a very simple way to get our scripts into the commissioning script...  just make them available on the metadata service!  No custom URLs needed, no special user_data needed.
<edamato> has anyone seen this problem ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1079764 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1079764 in linux (Ubuntu) "Precise - iPXE does not dhcp on kvm-virtio and shows RXE" [Medium,New]
<rbasak> smoser: I've filed https://code.launchpad.net/~racb/maas/multi-soc-ephemerals/+merge/134715. Would appreciate you taking a look when you have time please. And independently we'll need to start generating ephemerals with subarch support too.
<smoser> rbasak, i'll look monday. i'm out today.
<Pradeep_HP> roaksoax: thanks for all the help yesterday. I have now added all the configuration related to dhcp to the cluster controller.. after that will have to restart any service ?
<Pradeep_HP> I am getting a TFTP Error - Access Violation when pxe booting node
<Pradeep_HP> any idea?
#maas 2012-11-17
<Guest52493> hi, i installed a master maas instance (quantal) on a kvm host. this looks ok so far. no i try to add other hosts to the maas cluster. i registered new nodes and accepted the node using the dashboard. if i pxe boot the new registrered node (somehow this works with precise only) it pxe boots and then stops on a login shell "maas-enlisting-node login:". why does it stop here?
<AskUbuntu> Node remains in commissioning status | http://askubuntu.com/q/218476
<roaksoax> Guest52493: it doesn't stop there, you have to let it finish
<roaksoax> Guest52493: so each host, not added to the MAAS server, will automatically enlist
<roaksoax> after you accept the enlistment, it will commission
<roaksoax> once the node is commissioned you can use it to start deployment
<Guest52493> roaksoax: yeah, but the login screen does not continue
<Guest52493> i reinstalled the master with 12.04 precise and it worked much better
<Guest52493> but now i stuck on the commissioning. the ubuntu installer cannot find any suitable ubuntu release on archive.ubuntu.com. i can manually download the Release file. but the deb installer cannot get it
<Guest52493> is there a proxy configured by default?
<Guest52493> no i run exactly into this problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/choose-mirror/+bug/1031696
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1031696 in choose-mirror (Ubuntu) "incorrectly claims "no support for specified release"" [Undecided,Invalid]
<roaksoax> Guest52493: yes, there is a proxy configured by default
#maas 2013-11-11
<jtv> bigjools: are you free for a review by any chance?  It's https://code.launchpad.net/~jtv/maas-test/ssh-key/+merge/194488 — has two controversial points that I'd like your opinion on even if you can't do a full review.
<bigjools> jtv: sure
<jtv> thx
<bigjools> jtv: reading your cover note, I see another bad side effect of using Mock.patch
<bigjools> it's evil if not used carefully
<bigjools> mocking out in setUp() is particularly crappy IMO
<jtv> Yes, it's saddening how dangerous it is.  Thanks for spotting...
<bigjools> jtv: in case you didn't see yet, I agree with Raphers on the ssh key
<jtv> bigjools: yes, saw it — I thought /tmp made sense for avoiding leaving garbage after deinstallation.
<bigjools> jtv: I don't think it's garbage in this instance
<jtv> (And perhaps a bit of general principle, security-wise, but that doesn't really matter here)
<bigjools> no, no security issues here
<bigjools> jtv: so one controversy decided, and I am about to remove the other entirely
<bigjools> jtv: read the last review email and let's see what you think
<jtv> I just saw it...  Can assert_has_call do partial matches?
<bigjools> yes
<bigjools> use Mock.ANY
<jtv> Ahhh...  Keep struggling with Mock's documentation
<bigjools> it's not great
<bigjools> would anyone care for a moderately simple review? https://code.launchpad.net/~julian-edwards/maas/ntp-server-dhcp/+merge/194659
<bigjools> jtv or gmb?
<jtv> Really want to get my branch back in shape here right now...  Need a bit more time to resolve conflicts etc.
<bigjools> why why why is a blank line at the end of a file lint
<bigjools> sigh
<jtv> bigjools: it'll only cause diff pollution when it gets removed etc.
<bigjools> then don't remove it?
<jtv> Somebody will, at some point, perhaps by accident.
<bigjools> and "pollution" ... ?
<jtv> You know: start new class underneath, change your mind, remove the line, remove blank line...
<jtv> Yes, that silly little change will show up in review diffs.
<freeflying> 2013-11-11 07:31:48 ERROR juju supercommand.go:282 could not access file 'bootstrap-verify': gomaasapiot error back from server: 401 UNAUTHORIZED
<freeflying> this was after I destroyed a mchines, and redeploy it
<gnuoy> allenap, thanks for the response to Bug#1249435 , I've updated it in return. I think you're right about the cause but it points at a bug in the way the maas cli define kernel_opts for tags when none are explicitly defined.
<allenap> gnuoy: I saw that, ta :) At core it's an issue in the database field definition; the field can be set to either null or '', but other code assumes that only null equals undefined, but we should consider '' as undefined too. Better would be to prevent one of those possibilities.
<gnuoy> allenap, thanks, I think the bug is still valid then
<allenap> gnuoy: Definitely; I've just triaged it to High.
<gnuoy> tip top
<AskUbuntu> How to make my nodes online in maas? | http://askubuntu.com/q/375412
<Azendale> bigjools: Is now a good time to take it up again?
<wintrmute> anyone know if its safe to edit /etc/resolv.conf directly?  http://maas.ubuntu.com/docs/configure.html#manual-dhcp says to do it but the file comments say changes will be overwritten
<wintrmute> nevermind, its using resolvconf
<Azendale> wintrmute: if you haven't already figured out, /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<wintrmute> Azendale, yep, just did that.  but it adds the server to the end of the list.  how does resolv.conf work, does it fail-over if a name doesnt resolve with the first nameserver?
<wintrmute> Azendale1, yep, just did that.  but it adds the server to the end of the list.  how does resolv.conf work, does it fail-over if a name doesnt resolve with the first nameserver?
<Azendale1> wintrmute: I believe so
<wintrmute> kk ty
<Azendale1> wintrmute: did you regerate the config by running sudo resolvconf -u
<wintrmute> Azendale1, i restarted the resolvconf service via /etc/init.d
<wintrmute> the resolv.conf file shows the head
<wintrmute> or at least i ran the resolvconf init script
<Azendale1> wintrmute: resolvconf is about generating the file /etc/resolv.conf
<Azendale1> wintrmute: I don't remember the exact way /etc/resolv.conf works, but that's probably because I haven't had much trouble. man resolv.conf should tell you about the format
<wintrmute> Azendale1, thanks.  i just read the man page, i think it works the way we're describing
<Azendale1> wintrmute: np, did that get it working for you?
<wintrmute> Azendale1, not sure yet, ill let you know ;)  setting up the maas region controller and first cluster atm
<Azendale1> wintrmute: ok, sounds good
<wintrmute> i have an existing dhcp/dns server for my LAN and im having the region controller run dhcp/dns for pxe nodes i start... just have to get the two to play nicely together
<wintrmute> i defined a PXE class for both and have one server ignore the class and the other allocate for it
<wintrmute> at least for dhcp.  dns should hopefully "just work" with the proper order of nameservers in resolv.conf
<Azendale1> wintrmute: so, the classes are based on mac address I assume?
<wintrmute> Azendale1, nah i just defined it by PXE boot.  i dont use that for anything but maas nodes.  this is a home lan.
<wintrmute> i can add macs of course if necessary
<wintrmute> or use mac prefixing
<Azendale1> wintrmute: I'm not an expert. Just when I first started with MaaS I had two dhcp servers conflicting, and of course the nodes would not PXE boot. But now you know if you have that problem to just try one DHCP server at a time :)
<wintrmute> Azendale, yep.  and it works ;)
<Azendale> wintrmute: awesome. I'll probably keep that in mind next time I set up MaaS
<Azendale> bigjools: Are you there? Is now a good time to work on the MaaS DHCP debugging we were doing Friday?
<bigjools> Azendale: hi, I am here but a little busy.  how long are you around?
<Azendale> bigjools: I'm pretty flexible. I'm in the UTC-0800 timezone and should be up til about 23:00, (so that would be 0900 UTC I think)
<bigjools> 0700 :)
<bigjools> ok will ping you a bit later
<Azendale> bigjools: ok, sounds good (my brain isn't good at time math yet)
<bigjools> I've been doing it a few years now....
<bigjools> not to mention I went from +0000 to +1000
#maas 2013-11-12
<jtv> roaksoax: you still have that 1.4 branch waiting to land...  should I land it?
<jtv> There were some review changes to be made... don't know if you made them.
<jtv> bigjools: could you review this one for me?  https://code.launchpad.net/~jtv/maas-test/fix-setup-error-reporting/+merge/194781
<bigjools> jtv: sure
<jtv> thx
<bigjools> done
 * bigjools goes back to CSS
<jtv> ...UI work?
<bigjools> aye
<jtv> Not the Canadian Secret Service then.
<bigjools> will show you shortly
<bigjools> haha
<jtv> (If they're so secret, how come they're in the GTF, huh?)
<bigjools> you have SIS already?
<jtv> Which one?
<jtv> 11 entries so far.
<bigjools> Secret Intelligence Service
<jtv> Yup, got that.
<bigjools> splendid
<bigjools> jtv: as promised: https://code.launchpad.net/~julian-edwards/maas/warning-no-power/+merge/194787
<bigjools> Azendale: still there?
<Azendale> bigjools: still here
<Azendale> bigjools: give me a minute to finish the project I'm in
<bigjools> Azendale: I have been thinking about your problem and I think you might want to find some virtualisation experts.  I can't see anything wrong with any of the maas logs you showed me so I'm mostly convinced there's some error in the networking over virtio
<Azendale> bigjools: TBH, I'm not sure where to start on that route. But I can try. I'm thinking I could try breaking it, and then running a packet capture on the MaaS server. If it's still sending and receiving packets, I would think there would be something up with the software. I think I saw that once trying to figure it out myself, but I would like to be sure of that before saying that is the case
<bigjools> Azendale: the reason I am sceptical it's maas is because we have a physical lab of QA machines that get fired up in tandem and they are fiine.
<Azendale> bigjools: The other thing I could think of is setting up an LXC container on my machine, setting up MaaS inside it, and then bridging it's network to virtual machines. I could also try not using virtio
<bigjools> all worthwhile, yeah
<Azendale> bigjools: That does make it seem more like a virtualization thing then, though. I guess I'll keep expirimenting around
<bigjools> Azendale: also, the fact that it fails at the DHCP level means there's no maas code involved at that point, and I don't believe that isc-dhcp-server would randomly give up under load, it's pretty solid
<Azendale> bigjools: I do agree there, that is pretty widely used. Well, thanks for taking a look at it, I'll see what I can find. I'll probably be back with questions though (if I find something weird that I can't figure out)
<bigjools> Azendale: sure, please let me know what you find, I am very interested.
<bigjools> I have vague recollections of virtual networking being weird like this under load, but could be wrong.
<Azendale> bigjools: definitely possible. Though I have seen stuff pulling during the installs from the package cache I have on the host machine at 30 MiB/s. Maybe it's just UDP stuff
<bigjools> could well be
<Azendale> bigjools: ok, well thanks for the help, I'll let you get back to whatever you were doing before I figured out some weird way to break stuff :)
<bigjools> Azendale: heh no problem
<jtv> bigjools: would also appreciate your opinion on a change I'd like to make... time for a hangout?
<bigjools> jtv: yes
<jtv> Ahhh — when you fire up a VM with uvtool, it does an apt-get update.  If that isn't finished yet by the time we start installing maas, things break horribly.
<jtv> Looks like we do need proper waiting (uvt-kvm wait, followed by polling for /var/lib/cloud/instance/boot-finished).
<rvba> jtv: You're right, we need to wait until cloud-init finishes.
<jtv> In practice it may depend on the speed you get from your mirror, but for me, that means it doesn't.
<jtv> Shame that that can't be fast, but oh well.
<rbasak> jtv: currently it installs avahi-daemon, but I want to drop that. But yes - we need to wait for boot-finished in the general case.
<rbasak> (and eventually uvt-kvm wait should incorporate that)
<jtv> It's not so much the avahi-daemon that bothers me, it's the maas.
<rbasak> For speed?
<jtv> No, to avoid failure.
<rbasak> I meant that the race is a consequence of installing avahi-daemon. Without that, cloud-init won't hit apt-get on boot.
<jtv> It looks as if, before the "apt-get update" completes, the VM has as an apt database that doesn't match what's on the local mirror.
<jtv> So I think if we ditch avahi-daemon, we'll have to do an apt-get update anyway.
<rbasak> Ah, I see. Yes, that's true.
<jtv> But it'll be easier than polling.
<jtv> Because we'll be running it synchronously to our ssh session.
<jtv> A polling loop doesn't sound like much, but it needs testing etc.
<rbasak> A daily image might be closer to the apt mirror than the "release" one. I'm not sure using that is a good idea for production stuff though.
<rbasak> When you sync, you can override the mirror to http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/daily/ I think.
<jtv> What was that about saving time?  :)
<jtv> For all I know, the image's built-in apt db might have more recent versions that aren't on the mirror yet...
<jtv> Or the other way around.  So yes, would be nice to get it all off the same mirror.
<rbasak> You could also prep an image and get uvt-kvm to use that instead of a pristine one
<rbasak> --backing-image-file
<rbasak> Make sure to remove /var/lib/cloud/instance/boot-finished manually if you do that and want to poll for it though.
<jtv> Not a worry if we do it synchronously, I guess.
<rbasak> mount-image-callback is handy for manually prepping the image if you want to do that.
<jtv> Not just now, to be honest — that's optimisation.
<rbasak> (or you can use a VM)
<jtv> It actually working sort of takes priority.  :)
<rbasak> :)
<rbasak> Though if your development iteration will be faster, it might be worth it
<jtv> Yes, it will help.  But if it takes longer to build, that also affects our development cycle.
<jtv> So bit of a trade-off.
<jtv> So... two simple alternatives:
<jtv> 1. Wait for boot to complete, and keep doing the apt-get update even when we ditch avahi-daemon.
<jtv> 2. Always use the central archive.
<jtv> And #2 needs daily uvt images, right?
<jtv> To be reliable?
<rbasak> To be reliable, I think I'd recommend always running apt-get update
<jtv> It does seem like the most robust option.
<jtv> So I'll just do the waiting.
<rbasak> It might be safe to try apt-get --download-only install first, and if that fails to download then apt-get update first before retry, and then apt-get install
<rbasak> Doing that with a daily might give you a speedup
<jtv> Or a slowdown I guess, if the downloads are out of date.  Is it worth it?
<rbasak> However, I presume the purpose of a daily is that Scott or Ben can break it for a day without everyone yelling at them, so we probably shouldn't do that in production
<rbasak> Not worth it for me, I don't think. YMMV on your connection and your end of the world.
<jtv> Simple is beautiful.
<jtv> rvba: I think I spotted KVMFixture.ip_address being called multiple times in a test somewhere...  Shouldn't we just make start() say self.ip_address = [...]?
<jtv> Not a high-priority item.  :)
<rvba> jtv: that's an optimization we can do indeed.  Like you said, not really urgent.
<jtv> rvba: didn't you find a package a while back with little utilities like "wait until file exists"?
<rvba> jtv: I think you're think about http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2013/09/introducing-run-one-constantly-run-one.html
<rvba> thinking*
<jtv> Yes, that's it, thanks.
<jtv> There just has to be a tool like this in there.
<jtv> Argh, no, I can't use that.  We can't apt-get install yet at that point.
<freeflying> maas profile nodes list shows some nodes has two ip address, would it be a issue
<jtv> freeflying: it might be, IIRC.  It shouldn't really happen.
<freeflying> jtv, it did happen here :)
<jtv> roaksoax: hi — any idea about this installation error in a VM?
<jtv> /tmp/maas-region-controller.config.51653: 35: /tmp/maas-region-controller.config.51653: dbc_go: not found
<jtv> roaksoax: that's saucy/amd64
<freeflying> jtv,     "ip_addresses": [
<freeflying>             "10.213.0.108",
<freeflying>             "10.213.0.111"
<freeflying>         ],
<jtv> If MAAS manages DHCP, leases never expire... In principle (there's another weasel term) a node should always keep the same IP address on the same interface.
<jtv> But sometimes, it seems...
<freeflying> jtv, in our case, we have 1 bond nics has 2 slaves, due to some reason, the mac of bond could be either of the 2 slaves
<freeflying> jtv, led maas has 2 ip for this nodes
<jtv> freeflying: if the bonded interface arbitrarily picks the MAC of one of the two underlying interfaces, I guess after a few boots they'd both get IP addresses and things could get confused...  Maybe the real problem is the unpredictability of how these two interfaces come up.
<jtv> I need to leave now, I'm afraid...  It sounds as if the problem may be at a very low level, so consider asking in #ubuntu-server.
<freeflying> jtv, thats true, for example, in bond 1, when fail over happens, then the mac will be changed
<rbasak> rvba: oh, you can put strings on separate lines and they get concatenated? I didn't know that - thanks!
<rvba> rbasak: the operator % takes priority over +.
<rbasak> rvba: I usually stick brackets in. I didn't realise I could just drop the +
<roaksoax> jtv: yeah, but that's nothing that you should worry about
<roaksoax> jtv: that does not cause an install error nor prevent maas from installing
<rbasak> Can I merge directly from the MP in Launchpad somehow? Or do I need to do it locally and push?
<rvba> rbasak: unless you have a lander like tarmac set up, then I think your only option is to merge locally and push.
<rbasak> OK, thanks.
<rbasak> Can you tell I'm new to this? :)
<rvba> ;)
<rvba> rbasak: does this error ring a bell: "libvirt.libvirtError: xml in virDomainDefineXML must not be NULL" I'm running this:http://paste.ubuntu.com/6405809/
<rbasak> rvba: no. I've not seen that before.
 * rbasak hopes he hasn't broken something recently
<rbasak> I need tests :-/
<rvba> I think it's related to my machine… I can't reproduce it on canonistack.
<rvba> I think I fucked something up locally :/.
<rbasak> rvba: can you drop into pdb on line 322 and print xml? Or is that what you're doing already?
<rbasak> rvba: also type(xml) please
<rbasak> (just as I'm paranoid)
<rvba> rbasak: what I was printing was the result of compose_domain_xml().
<rvba> rbasak: let me remove all the packages and start over first…
<rvba> rbasak: I re-installed everything and now it works… I probably messed up the template… sorry for the noise.
<rbasak> np
<NCommander> If I get a "Tests Failed" status, where can I find what exactly failed?
<NCommander> The console output isn't clear (I have some IPMI errors, but that should be expected, I don't have working IPMI)
<fader> Hey folks, I installed MAAS on 12.04 from the havana cloud-archive but am getting some django errors ("ImportError: No module named simple") when hitting the MAAS webservice.  Googling around suggests that something is relying on some depricated functionality in django (http://stackoverflow.com/questions/15085626/no-module-named-simple-login-required-depreciated) but I'm kinda stuck after that point
<fader> It's a fresh install that's up-to-date on packages... is there anything obvious I might be missing?
<matsubara> fader, did you add the cloud tools archive? I think if you only added the cloud-archive:havana it's still pulling the MAAS packages from the main archive, not the cloud tools one.
<fader> matsubara: Aha, that sounds like it could be my issue.  I'll give it a shot, thanks!
<fader> (As a side note, it would be nice if these things were on the MAAS install docs page.  I went with the cloud archive as I'd heard that the main archive isn't getting updated, but didn't realize the cloud tools archive was separate.)
<rbasak> fader: the havana cloud archive pocket is not compatible with the cloud-tools pocket, AIUI. You can only have one.
<fader> Hmm... so is there a working way to get MAAS up and running and deploy havana to it?
<rbasak> Yes, you can do that.
<rbasak> Your MAAS installation will use the cloud-tools pocket
<rbasak> Your deployed nodes running Openstack components will use the havana pocket.
<rbasak> Just not both on the same node
<fader> Ah, gotcha.  I thought the MAAS server would cache and serve up packages based on its configuration
<NCommander> So where do commisioning/enlsitment scripts come from in the epimerial images?
<bigjools> NCommander: they are in /etc/maas/
<bigjools> not in the ephemerals
#maas 2013-11-13
<AskUbuntu> Allow loop mounting file inside LXC container? | http://askubuntu.com/q/376345
<freeflying> if I change the dns managed by maas after I deployed a env, will it be fine
<bigjools> freeflying: maas doesn't care, but you should ask juju folks
<freeflying> bigjools, :) thx
<rbasak> allenap: FYI, https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1250503
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1250503 in MAAS "Console output missing on highbank/midway in Saucy" [High,Triaged]
<rbasak> allenap: it is related to what we discussed the other day
<allenap> rbasak: Yay :)
<jtv> rbasak: thanks for uvtool, by the way... it's a massive change to my working routine
<rbasak> jtv: np. Glad it helps!
<jtv> Oh, it does. Firing up a VM in a few seconds...  The "apt-get update" takes a few minutes, but I can start doing some things before it's done.
<jtv> roaksoax: having some trouble preseeding default-maas-url into maas-region-controller... any chance you could help with this?
<jtv> roaksoax: I can preseed maas-url into maas-cluster-controller, and then apt-get install maas and see my preseeded value appear in the config.  But not the default-maas-url in maas-region-controller.
<matsubara> jtv, hey, I never got that work (as you probably noticed in the XXX I left in the integration tests). I'd be interested to hear about the solution. Could you paste the preseed you're using?
<roaksoax> jtv: i don't think we can because the code tries to determine it automatically
<roaksoax> why would you need one?
<matsubara> roaksoax, makes it easier to preconfigure maas for the integration tests. Could the code not try to determine it automatically if debconf-set-selection is set?
<matsubara> roaksoax, Currently one has to run dpkg-reconfigure maas-region-controller to set the correct value (if the autodetection detects the wrong interface) or edit /etc/maas/maas_local_settings.py
<roaksoax> matsubara: that's the problem, we won't be able to do that
<matsubara> roaksoax, why not?
<roaksoax> matsubara: check maas-region-controller.postinst and .config
<roaksoax> matsubara: i guess that the config section could be changed, but dunno what effects would that cause
<roaksoax> matsubara: that's what I think it is preventing it from being set in the preseed
<matsubara> roaksoax, right I just tried on a VM and even if the preseed value is set, the config overrides the value with the autodetected one
<roaksoax> matsubara: have you identified where is it doing that?
<roaksoax> matsubara: i'm guessing it is in line 174 of postinst
<matsubara> roaksoax, yep, around that line. I guess it's possible to add another if there and try to db_get the value and if there's one, use that, otherwise, try to autodetect
<matsubara> roaksoax, something like this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6410976/ (excuse the wrong bash syntax, etc)
<matsubara> damn, totally wrong identation, but I think you get my meaning.
<roaksoax> matsubara: i was thinking more along the lines of http://paste.ubuntu.com/6410993/
<roaksoax> but yeat it is the same idea
<matsubara> roaksoax, perfect r=me hehe
<roaksoax> matsubara: so you wnat me to commit that ?
<matsubara> roaksoax, yep, would be nice to have preseeds working. I know I'd use them in the integration tests and jtv is probably going to use the same thing in maas-test
<roaksoax> matsubara: cool
<matsubara> thanks roaksoax
<roaksoax> matsubara: https://code.launchpad.net/~andreserl/maas/packaging_default_url_preseed/+merge/195074
<matsubara> btw, I just changed lp:~maas-maintainers/maas/packaging to be ~maas-maintainers rather than ~launchpad-reviewers
<roaksoax> matsubara: k thanks
<roaksoax> matsubara: btw.. can you review/approve the branch
<roaksoax> so I can land it?
<matsubara> roaksoax, done. As I mentioned in the MP, I'd update the comments as well, but it's up to you
<matsubara> roaksoax, does that need to be backported to precise too?
<roaksoax> matsubara: no
<roaksoax> matsubara: this change is not critical to be backported
<matsubara> ah right, we use precise+ctools
<roaksoax> yup
<matsubara> and ctools uses that packaging branch, right?
<roaksoax> matsubara: ctools uses saucy, and current dev release, depending on what ctools being used
<roaksoax> released one uses saucy
<jtv> roaksoax: does this mean the preseed will start working?  That'd be awesome for maas-test.
<roaksoax> jtv: yeah, but for trusty+
<jtv> awww
<Azendale> Is there a way with maas-cli to programmatically set the power options for a node? I see 'maas-cli rnode read', but I need to write
<roaksoax> Azendale: there is
<roaksoax> Azendale: http://maas.ubuntu.com/docs/man/maas-cli.8.html
<roaksoax> Azendale: go to "Example: Setting the power parameters for an ipmi enabled node:" for an example
<Azendale> roaksoax: perfect, thanks!
<Azendale> bigjools: So, the problem where DHCP would die did have to do with virtualization. I've tried reinstalling MaaS and had the same problem in KVM, but I tried setting up a new install of MaaS in LXC (had to turn apparmor off for the ephemeral image import, though), and it had no problem handling 25 machines at a time (which would have made the KVM one fall over)
<wintrmute> anyone know why resolvconf seems to ignore multiple domain-name-servers option from dhcp on a maas rc running ubuntu 13.10?
<wintrmute> im trying to get the maas rc working with its own dhcp and dns for nodes on a physical network that already has a dhcp/dns server
<wintrmute> so i have "options domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1, <dhcp/dns IP>" being passed to the maas rc via dhcp, but it only shows the localhost nameserver in resolv.conf
<rharper> wintrmute: not sure if its the same issue; but I have two nameserver entries (one for the external dhcp server, one for the maas server), and then put nameserver 127.0.0.1 first ; this allows my host to resolve but maas defined host (XXXXX.master) and systems outside of maas.
<wintrmute> rharper, thats what im trying to do.  does your system use resolvconf to manage resolv.conf?
<rharper> wintrmute: it does; but I just pasted that into /etc/resolv.conf because I needed to get something done
<rharper> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6412819/
<rharper> is what I have; but I should figure how to have resolveconf write that out properly so it works across reboots
<wintrmute> rharper, thanks for pasting.  you can edit what goes into the resolv.conf via resolvconf by editing /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base and head files
<wintrmute> rharper, but when i directly edit similar information into my resolv.conf file, the server doesnt roll lookups from localhost to the other dns
<rharper> ok
<rharper> hrm
<wintrmute> so strange
<wintrmute> mind pasting what you have in /etc/host.conf?
<rharper> sure
<rharper> order hosts,bind
<rharper> multi on
<wintrmute> same
<rharper> running saucy
<wintrmute> smae
<wintrmute> and your network configuration is hardcoded into /etc/network/interfaces?
<wintrmute> or do you give the maas rc its info via dhcp
<rharper> half and half
<rharper> eth0 is dhcp
<rharper> eth1 is interfaces
<rharper> static
<rharper> maas only manages the eth1/static interface
<wintrmute> oh and your maas cluster is on eth1?
<rharper> yes
<wintrmute> hmm, maybe i should give that a try.  did you add eth1 via the "edit cluster controller" maas web gui page?
<rharper> wintrmute: no, via cloud-config meta-data
<rharper> well, actually via maas-cli
<wintrmute> kk, should be the same then
<rharper> maas-cli admin node-group-interface update `cat /tmp/maas_cluster_uuid` eth1 ip_range_high=10.11.12.200 ip_range_low=10.11.12.100 management=2 broadcast_ip=10.11.12.255 router_ip=10.11.12.1
<wintrmute> rharper, gotcha.  gonna give eth1 a shot, may be back with more questions for you.  thx for the help ;)
<rharper> sure
<wintrmute> rharper, btw is your rc a vm or physical?
<rharper> wintrmute: all VMs
<wintrmute> rharper, so your rc has two virtual nics bridged to the same physical nic on the host?
<rharper> the maas VM has two nics, one nic (eth0) is running virbr0 (libvirt nat bridge), the second (eth1) is on a new host bridge (10.11.12.1) which is NATed, but no dhcp/dsn from libvirt on it
<wintrmute> rharper, are the nodes all running on the same host or different hosts?
<rharper> wintrmute: same host
<rharper> but doesn't matter
<rharper> what matters is network and 'power' access to the host
<rharper> maas needs to knw how to virsh connect to the host with the VM, and the network traffic needs to appear on the bridge
<rharper> so, we could either bridge in separate physical nic, or vlan
<wintrmute> i see what youre saying.  im using virtualbox and for some reason the maas rc vm isnt working with 2 bridged nics
<rharper> yeah, I don't know enought about how VB configures the host bridges and iptables
<rharper> libvirt creates the bridge, sets up iptables to do NAT from the second bridge
<rharper> fairly soon I'll have a script that'll bring the whole cluster up; but still need to do quite a few things by hand; it's been a learning experience for me
<wintrmute> im just trying to get a cluster up and juju running atm ;)
<rharper> yep; that's exactly what I'm doing;
#maas 2013-11-14
<Azendale> bigjools: so, I was wrong about it being fixed. But it is something weird. Running a packet capture on the host on the bridge interface shows the MaaS controller sending 'who has' arp packets that never get answered. Weirder is rebooting the maas in LXC fixes the problem just like in KVM. I tried removing and reattaching all interfaces from the bridge, bringing the bridge up and down, bringing up and down the tap device for the node maas was trying to reach, et
<bigjools> Azendale: curious
<rbasak> If I'm running my own DHCP, what are my options for getting enough DNS for juju to work?
<rbasak> I don't have functional (enough) DNS on this network already. I do have a static mapping from MAC to IP.
<rbasak> I can run a DNS server on the MAAS node, for example, and point all nodes to use that for DNS using DHCP.
<rbasak> Is there anything that exists so that I don't have to do this manually?
<rbasak> (especially as the hostnames are issued randomly)
<Maassive> hello All
<Maassive> can someone help me with geeting MAAS to work
<Maassive> Ive followed all Documentation
<Maassive> but struggling to get the node to be up
<Maassive> last error was this: tftp timeout
<Maassive> any idea pls
<Maassive> I have followed the exact doc
<Maassive> now I did whats in here http://fafadiatech.blogspot.com/2012/04/metal-as-service-maas-for-cloud.html
<Maassive> also can anyone guide me which maas version is the less buggy one 12.04.3 lts or 12.10 or 13?
<Maassive> Im looking for a stable one maas
<Maassive> Hello?????
<Maassive> is this room active?
<wintrmute> anyone know how this message from the ubuntu maas web gui applies to ubuntu distros that are installed on the nodes?  i have no idea what they're packaged with:  If 'local' is chosen, nodes must be using mDNS. Leave empty to use hostnames without a domain for newly enlisted nodes.
<bigjools> wintrmute: mDNS is Avahi
<bigjools> it should work out the box provided everything is on the same lan segment
<wintrmute> alright, ill leave everything default
<wintrmute> ty
<bigjools> it just saves running DNS
<wintrmute> bigjools, so does that mean i leave the cluster interfaces "unmanaged"?  I was planning to set that to "manage DHCP and DNS" with the associated DHCP fields
<wintrmute> s/that/eth0/
<bigjools> no it needs to be managed
<bigjools> you can get away with DHCP only but it won't make any difference if you do DNS as well
<wintrmute> gotcha.  and is DNS zone name "master" (default) fine?
<bigjools> yep
<wintrmute> this is on a local LAN with bridged VMs and an existing DHCP/DNS server, if that matters
<bigjools> you can't have an existing DHCP server on the same lan
<bigjools> it will conflict with the maas dhcp server
<wintrmute> i have it set up to ignore DHCP requests from PXE boots
#maas 2013-11-15
<atc3030> hello. I am looking at getting started with ubuntu's maas and juju services. however, I have a question or two. First, when I enlist a node with maas, does the system see the nodes resources (cpu, ram, hdd) as another device or something else?
<bigjools> atc3030: it detects those at the commissioning stage
<atc3030> in other words, if I type lscpu or top, will it show the cpu's of nodes 1 2 and 3 plus the head server, or still just the head server
<bigjools> I'm not sure what you mean here - each node is entirely separate
<atc3030> I am not entirely sure what I am after either. I know that makes me sound like a "noob", and while i will admit I am extremely new to the clustering/cloud scene, if i may
<atc3030> what I am after/looking to do, is combine the computing power/memory/hdd space of several machines (all 32 bit) (which atm rules out kerrighed) to use it like one machine
<atc3030> I would like to at some point later then install a DE on it to use it as my desktop.
<bigjools> atc3030: you are looking for an application to do that then, MAAS and Juju are layers below that
<atc3030> where i would just login from a laptop or my other desktop and always be on the same system, but have more power then i could carry with me.
<atc3030> My thought was to implement it at an os level so that i could (theoretically in my mind) run any application on it
<atc3030> and it would be unaware of any difference
<bigjools> clouds are about spinning up and down instances on demand, and being able to scale out
<atc3030> I was looking at kerrighed but only have 32 bit machines to learn on atm
<atc3030> eventually i would like to move on to more powerful machines, but thats when I can afford them. for now its just learning.
<atc3030> if i may ask. what would you suggest?
<bigjools> I have no idea, sorry :)
<atc3030> not a problem. thank you
<AskUbuntu> How to add new network card to MAAS distro | http://askubuntu.com/q/377238
<atc3030> in messing with maas, how can i setup my cluster controller, which has 2 gigabit ethernet ports, so that one is for internet, and one goes into the switch to manage the nodes
<atc3030> so i do not flood my LAN with ips
<bigjools> you need the cluster to manage the node side interface and then set up port forwarding from that side to the internet side
<atc3030> i am not concerned (atm atleast) about accessing outside the wireless/lan. i should have been more specific.
<atc3030> my head server has 2 eth ports
<atc3030> eth0 and eth1. I would like eth0 to go to my router and only to the router
<atc3030> eth1 to go to the switch which will only be connected to the nodes
<atc3030> as i have it installed currently, my head server is both the "Regional" and "cluster" controller
<bigjools> you nodes will need to access at least a proxy to install packages
<bigjools> your*
<bigjools> if you're running the region controller on the same box it will come with squid-deb-proxy that the nodes use by default
<atc3030> my only concern was if i were to log in to my router (which isnt an issue so much right now but if i were to apply this later down the road) and see however many nodes I have installed, seeing all of their IP addresses
<atc3030> but for now, I will just throw it all onto my router
<atc3030> i suppose what I was after could cause a bottle neck effect on a larger scale too
<AskUbuntu> What are the steps to deploy OpenStack in a VM using juju? | http://askubuntu.com/q/377353
<AskUbuntu> Is it possible to use Juju on MAAS nodes not connected to Internet? | http://askubuntu.com/q/377397
<jtv> rvba: review done.
<rvba> jtv: Ta, I'll get this landed.
<jtv> allenap, feel like doing another small one?  https://code.launchpad.net/~jtv/maas-test/use-retries/+merge/195379
<jtv> Or gmb perhaps?
<allenap> tych0: \o/
<tych0> hah, yep :-)
<tych0> thanks for your help
<allenap> tych0: Thank you for doing it.
<tych0> sure thing :-)
<bladernr_> Hey, I'm running maas on precise (from the cloud-archive tools pocket) and ran into a problem.  Just to test that juju and maas are talkign to each other, I did a juju bootstrap.  My node fired up and started installing but the preseed failed because of this error on TTY4: DEBUG: command wget -q http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/Release -O - | grep -E '^(Suite|Codename):'
<bladernr_> WARNING **: mirror does not support the specified release (precise)
<allenap> roaksoax: ^ Does that make any sense to you?
<pork> Hmmm
<pork> So these are the experts?
<AskUbuntu> Proper MaaS configuration | http://askubuntu.com/q/377640
<pork> The docs really don't make sense
<pork> Do the docs have anything outlining the proper network configuration for the maas server?
<pork> If not, I would like to find a way to add it
<atc3030|ubuntu> I cannot think of any where else to ask this and i cannot think of anything else to search. lol so here it goes
<atc3030|ubuntu> what I am after is, I have sitting infront of me several physical machines, each different than the next in its hardware. but all are 32 bit.
<atc3030|ubuntu> I am after a way to link them all together in on way or another, atm looking like it will be via ethernet.
<atc3030|ubuntu> I was looking to combine their processing power, but I do understand that most applications, both server and desktop based are not multi threaded yet
<pork> I like this
<atc3030|ubuntu> so, seeing as i cannot really make them seem as one machine where all of the proccessors, ram, hdd's appear to the OS as local, even given it vm an idea
<atc3030|ubuntu> I was thinking of another solutiion, but do not know what else to search.
<pork> So, you're trying to build a Chinese superconputer
<pork> I approve
<pork> But from my understanding, MaaS is meant for provisioning physical serverds
<atc3030|ubuntu> Why couldnt I have one head machine running the OS, but every other machine listed as a node, much like MAAS already does. When i launch application xyz, instead of trying to balance it accross multiple remote cpus, it just sends it to the remote cpu
<atc3030|ubuntu> I know that, but I have no idea where else to ask it tbh
<pork> Same
<atc3030|ubuntu> I was in here last night messing with maas
<atc3030|ubuntu> lol
<pork> Did you ever get it working?
<atc3030|ubuntu> my plan was to use maas to provision all the nodes, then run a vm and try to acheive this.
<pork> Were you able to provision the nodes?
<atc3030|ubuntu> however, i found out that the vm software in this case would only utilize one node at a time for the vm
<atc3030|ubuntu> to a degree
<pork> Right
<atc3030|ubuntu> The issue i was having was due to the machines i am using themselves
<atc3030|ubuntu> i.e. they dont support WOL nicely
<pork> Well, I don't think there exists an OS that is meant to span multiple machines, VM or physical
<atc3030|ubuntu> i saw and started to look at parallel virtual machine, but the last updated info i can find is from 1995
<atc3030|ubuntu> lol
<atc3030|ubuntu> to date myself, i was born in 93
<atc3030|ubuntu> lol
<atc3030|ubuntu> :)
<pork> IHahah
<pork> Yeah, well the reason I'm here is because the documentation sucks
<pork> was homing to find someone who actually got MaaS running
<pork> on nodes
<pork> doing something interesting (web server, sql server)
<atc3030|ubuntu> I will offer what I can, but i will be honest. I only got 2 nodes online last night so i cant promise too much help
<atc3030|ubuntu> lol
<atc3030|ubuntu> but ill help if i can
<pork> But in your case, if you're trying to DEVELOP an application that uses multiple machines resources, then hadoop is for you
<pork> This is my thread on Ask: http://askubuntu.com/questions/377640/proper-maas-configuration
<pork> The docs for network config are terrible
<atc3030|ubuntu> to take my plan even further, I would then like to take my "chinese super computer ;)" lol and run a desktop environment on it so that I can remote into it from my laptop or any computer anywhere and do all of my stuff. So that when I am developing (I do alot of code development for AOSP/CM/Android) I can utilize all the power of the virtual server that i cant put in a backpac
<atc3030|ubuntu> lol
<atc3030|ubuntu> agreed
<atc3030|ubuntu> I spent an hour on it last night then said screw it and just let my router handle dhcp
<pork> My setup wasn't too different from yours when I was in college
<atc3030|ubuntu> haha. sounds like me. lol. seeing as im in college. lol
<pork> and what you're aiming for is what I thought about and could not achieve, simply because OSs aren't meant to span different machines
<pork> I instead provisioned several servers, then split the resources up using vms
<pork> I used Vbox
<pork> (virtualbox)
<pork> Then I had each server responsible for its own descrete task
<pork> in your case, you would have one environment for each kind of dev you do
<pork> at lead one environment for each***
<atc3030|ubuntu> I think i am still gonna use maas for the web stuff, such as file hosting, web sharing, media sharing, and then use the os iteself for the desktop environment. luckily my main server has 8 gig and dual quad core
<atc3030|ubuntu> maas still seems like a neat system to mess with
<pork> I agree
<atc3030|ubuntu> if nothing else, it keeps me busy
<pork> hahaha
<atc3030|ubuntu> team learning experience hahahahaaha
<pork> well yeah, if you're planning on finding old machines and you don't wanna spend 100000 hours on each one setting shit up, then maas is the right tool, I think
<pork> which is what I am trying to confirm
<pork> but I haven't been able to get the network config right
<atc3030|ubuntu> for a broke college kid which is all i can get my hands on yep haha
<pork> but you said you gave up and let the router handle it
<pork> which means that you added a dnsmasq command to your router, correct?
<atc3030|ubuntu> what I wanted to do. was use the main server, since it has 2 network interfaces, have one for internet only, the other to handle the network for nodes, which would be hooked up to the switch
<atc3030|ubuntu> no
<atc3030|ubuntu> my router handles all of the dhcp stuff itself
<pork> Right, so what you were going for was similar to what I have in my graphic?
<pork> Mine can too. I am on ddwrt firmware, and I added dhcp-boot=pxelinux.0,,202.202.1.137 to my dnsmasq
<atc3030|ubuntu> yeah, thats exactly what i want
<atc3030|ubuntu> and i use ddwrt as well
<pork> Cool, maybe I can finally get this shit down
<pork> So you did NOT have to add an entry to your dnsmasq?
<atc3030|ubuntu> not that i am aware of
<pork> Hahah you would have remembered that shit, unless you were drunk coding
<pork> Soo, when you set this up, you only had one network?
<atc3030|ubuntu> the drunk coding has been known to happen, but not last night
<atc3030|ubuntu> haha. and yes
<atc3030|ubuntu> I am redoing my system right now
<atc3030|ubuntu> I need to figure out why two of my machines wont wol
<pork> I had that problem too; never solved
<pork> although the nodes I was fucking with are old pentium 4's
<pork> who knows why they wouldn't wake
<pork> Fuckk this pulling the images down every time is killing me
<atc3030|ubuntu> hey sorry i was movign everything
<atc3030|ubuntu> lol
#maas 2013-11-16
<pork> Shitttt
<pork> Lost4 connection there
<pork> Got one node
<atc3030|ubuntu> thats good
<pork> It is comissioning
<pork> Strange that the docs say that you can register nodes without the disk
<pork> but I couldn't get the controller to see the node unless I used the install cd
<atc3030|ubuntu> do you know, with maas, if i ssh into the head/master, can i use the hard drives in the slaves/nodes?
<pork> Not sure how to access the nodes
<pork> I think you will need to use a service on top of the metal to access a node's resources
<pork> I'm just beginning to scratch the surface of Juju
<atc3030|ubuntu> nice
<atc3030|ubuntu> lol
<atc3030|ubuntu> holy shit
<atc3030|ubuntu> http://askubuntu.com/questions/176504/how-can-i-add-packages-repositories-and-users-to-all-nodes
<atc3030|ubuntu> that actually helps me to understand quite a bit tbh
<atc3030|ubuntu> basically, from that, it appears that maas is meant to get everything talking to one another, it is the job of other tools, ie juju to do the more advanced work
<pork> Correct
<pork> The purpose of maas is
<pork> if I have a spare machine
<pork> and I want to add it to the cluster
<pork> it takes 30 seconds
<pork> that's really it
<pork> No need to manually install/image different machines
<pork> It's a really goo solution, in theory
<pork> If I can just get it to work, I will be thrilled
<atc3030|ubuntu> hah. i was thinking it did alot more
<atc3030|ubuntu> thats what other tools
<atc3030|ubuntu> are for
<atc3030|ubuntu> lol
<pork> Yessir
<pork> and Juju just happens to be another Canonical product
<pork> I'm sure you can use other provisioning tools in place of juju
<pork> But for me, one step at a time
<atc3030|ubuntu> so then how do i install packages across all nodes?
<pork> I think you need to use juju
<pork> http://ideasnet.wordpress.com/2013/05/11/ides-server-lets-see-how-to-set-a-maas-cloud-infrastructure-in-ubuntu-12-04lts-server-edition-part-3/
<pork> So are your nodes working?
<atc3030|ubuntu> im not working with the system right now. i gotta roll for a couple minutes. gotta go take grandma to the airport then ill be back
<atc3030|ubuntu> ill be back in about a half hour
<pork> I'll be up, hahah
<atc3030|ubuntu> ill be in on my phone in a sec
<pork> Hahah if you wanna use gchat instead, im at jkurtisr32@gmail.com
<atc3030|ubuntu> im back now lol
<pork> Good to see you're still alive
<pork> I've been having some luck
<pork> Not really the way I imagined my Friday night
<atc3030|ubuntu> thats good to hear lol
<atc3030|ubuntu> i normally dont do much on fridays lol
<atc3030|ubuntu> or saturdays for that matter
<pork> I should be downtown right now
<atc3030|ubuntu> I am in marching band so during band I am always out and about. and on fridays and saturdays i am out partying all night
<atc3030|ubuntu> but after band season until winter break, i usually party in on the weekends
<pork> What school?
<atc3030|ubuntu> doesnt mean i dont get completely piss drunk some nights though
<pork> HAhaha
<atc3030|ubuntu> miami university in oxford ohio
<atc3030|ubuntu> haha
<pork> Wuuuttt
<pork> I went to Case
<atc3030|ubuntu> nice
<pork> Not far at all
<atc3030|ubuntu> I may actually be in canton in a couple weeks if my high school goes to state champs
<atc3030|ubuntu> colerain grad
<pork> Crazy
<pork> I guess Ohio is just full of us nerds
<atc3030|ubuntu> hahahahaha
<pork> that in an irc filled with people from all over the world
<pork> we have the same issue
<pork> with some obscure server tech
<atc3030|ubuntu> must be an ohio thing
<atc3030|ubuntu> lol
<pork> Hahaha
<pork> hell yeah
<pork> So tell me about the setup you got working
<pork> You had no router config
<pork> but you were still able to reg and config nodes to the maas server?
<atc3030|ubuntu> the way i had it running was head running both region/cluster controller with eth0 hooked up to the switch. the switch had each node connected. each node I then setup to pxe boot. I grabbed the mac address and would add it through the web interface. by the time the node requested the image to boot, the maas server would already know about the node, and would send it the image
<atc3030|ubuntu> I logged in before i started adding nodes and did the "accept-all" thing
<pork> I see
<atc3030|ubuntu> I successfully added 2 nodes, however, the 2 i added never came back online automatically because they do not support wol
<pork> did any of the machines have internet access?
<atc3030|ubuntu> well, let me correct
<atc3030|ubuntu> the bios/mb does not support wol itself
<pork> I see
<atc3030|ubuntu> but the NIC that i was using in both machines (they are identical) do
<pork> I see
<atc3030|ubuntu> and I had them configured to do so in their own config
<pork> Hmmm
<pork> But all of these things went through a switch, not a router?
<atc3030|ubuntu> however,  i believe that since the mb doesnt support it, they dont have power to even smell/hear/receive/know about the packets
<pork> I think that is the case, because the bios would still have to flip the power somewhere
<atc3030|ubuntu> Router>Switch>Head,Node0,Node1,Node2,Node3...
<atc3030|ubuntu> agreed
<pork> I see
<pork> And you were able to COMISSION nodes, and they were "ready"?
<pork> because when I used that setup, the nodes wouldn't commssion
<atc3030|ubuntu> I got the first on to commission
<atc3030|ubuntu> yes, the second one no
<atc3030|ubuntu> because at 330 am last night
<atc3030|ubuntu> I got frustrated and said fuck it
<atc3030|ubuntu> lol
<pork> hahaha
<pork> ok
<atc3030|ubuntu> i didnt feel like figuring out why the second one wouldnt come back on
<pork> well, am thinking that both should work, but I think that running the dhcp server might be the best method
<atc3030|ubuntu> what I do need to find out though, is why maas shuts the node down completely
<atc3030|ubuntu> because in my case, the dell2950's that i have for the first 2 nodes do not like the reboot command
<pork> ideally, maas shuts them down because it thinks that it can turn them back on when they're needed
<atc3030|ubuntu> i understand that
<atc3030|ubuntu> i had an issue on an ubuntu install on the 2950 model before
<pork> hmmm
<atc3030|ubuntu> if i ran "sudo reboot"
<atc3030|ubuntu> the server would shut down and never power all the way back up, everything (fans, hdds) still spinning, screen still lit, but never booted back into os, network signal went down everything
<pork> it would go off?
<pork> and stay off
<atc3030|ubuntu> however, if i ran "sudo shutdown -r now" it would reboot like normal
<pork> That's what mine did
<atc3030|ubuntu> and come back without issue
<atc3030|ubuntu> correct, running reboot, I would never see it again without holding the power button physically for ~5s
<pork> Hmmm
<pork> You are still ahead of me
<pork> I can't get these fuckers to comission
<pork> Hmm
<pork> I am trying it your way
<pork> Interesting
<pork> I can't get it to work the way you did without telling my router where to send pxe boot clients
<pork> Are you sure that you didn't have to modify your router?
<pork> bas mirror
<pork> bad mirror***
<AskUbuntu> MAaS Error on pxe image importing time | http://askubuntu.com/q/377804
<karthik> Hi
<Maassive> Hello All
<Maassive> I have few questions on MAAS
<Maassive> can anyone help
#maas 2013-11-17
<atc3030> is anyone around to help tonight?
<atc3030> have a question about using multiple network interfaces with maas
<bigjools> atc3030: hi, what's your specific question
<atc3030> i may have found it. but I have two ethernet interfaces on my master, I would like to use one for internet, the other to go into a switch, which then connects to all the nodes
<atc3030> so Internet>Master,Master>Switch,Node1,Node2,etc.
<bigjools> this is not supported out of the box, but you can configure port forwarding from the internal to the internet-side
<atc3030> is it not supported because it is "not a good idea?" or some other reason?
<bigjools> no, just never got around to it.  It will be fixed in the coming weeks.
<atc3030> oh ok. i thought it might have been because it may not be a good idea for some reason.
<atc3030> hopefully what i have found is what will work
#maas 2014-11-10
<rvba> allenap: I just filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1391161; would you mind having a quick look when you get a chance?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1391161 in MAAS "Failure: twisted.internet.error.ConnectionDone: Connection was closed cleanly." [Critical,Triaged]
<allenap> rvba: Looking now.
<allenap> rvba: Fancy reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~allenap/maas/connection-done--bug-1391161/+merge/241282?
<rvba> allenap: sure.
<rvba> Looks like gmb is reviewing that branch…
<rvba> allenap: approved with a minor comment.
<allenap> rvba: Thanks.
<rvba> allenap: if you're willing to reciprocate I've got a tiny branch up for review: https://code.launchpad.net/~rvb/maas/doc-bug-1391191/+merge/241284
<allenap> rvba: Sure.
<allenap> rvba: Fancy another shortish review? https://code.launchpad.net/~allenap/maas/dont-need-cleanup-db-maybe/+merge/241158
<rvba> allenap: sure, I'll have a look in a sec.
<allenap> Ta.
<rvba> allenap: approved (sorry for the delay)
<allenap> rvba: No worries. Thanks!
<johnmce_> I've got a few questions about MAAS and it support for multiple networks. Can anyone help?
<jtv> johnmce_: shoot.
<johnmce_> jtv: I've got a test openstack setup. Up until now whenever deploy a service with Juju, I get a new LXC machine with just an eth0. Now I want to deploy a HA setup (using hacluster), which now supports multiple networks.
<johnmce_> jtv: How is it possible to have Juju create new LXC machines with two NICS bridged onto two networks?
<jtv> MAAS doesn't create machines, so I'm not sure MAAS fits in this picture.
<jtv> Is this not simply Juju with the local provider?
<johnmce_> jtv: Juju is using MAAS as a cloud provider. It create LXC machines as containers for applications. Is LXC creation more a Juju function than a MAAS function then?
<jtv> Yes — MAAS only knows how to manage machines that already exist.
<johnmce_> jtv: There has to be some crossover though, as Juju must somehow work-out how to bridge multiple virtual NICs to networks that the MAAS-provided node has access to.
<jtv> Yes.  That crossover is in a state of flux, in fact, as we prepare to move more of that work into MAAS.
<johnmce_> jtv: I suppose I need to ask this over on the juju channel? One way or another, I really need some guidance as to how LXC containers with multiple virtual NICs are to be created
<jtv> That's definitely Juju territory, I'm afraid, so folks there will be better able to help you.
#maas 2014-11-11
<navidad> I'm having trouble commissioning. Everything seems to work fine until the very end and I get repeating messages of "request to http://mymaasserverip/MAAS/metadata/2012-03-01/ failed. sleeping 1.: '' " .. and then the number increments every few minutes
<bigjools> couple of things to check:L
<bigjools> s/L//.
<bigjools> 1. Can your commissioning node reach the maas server ip?  Routing?
<navidad> it started happening after I upgraded from trusty -> utopic ie maas1.5 to 1.7
<bigjools> 2. Is the server up?
<navidad> Yeah the routing is good, all pings work. Server is definitely up as it PXE serves and gets 99% thru the commissioning.
<bigjools> do you have the cluster and the region on the same host?
<navidad> yes I do
<bigjools> ok can you check the maas.log and the maas-django.log on the host
<navidad> two things I noticed, not sure if they're relevant. For some reason MAAS started giving the hosts a random two word hostname instead of the 5digit alphanumeric hostname
<bigjools> that's expected
<bigjools> (and sometimes hilarious)
<navidad> secondly, its not registering said hostname into dns, i can ping all the old hosts created in 1.5 but none of the new ones
<navidad> yeah i was laughing at some of the bizaare combinations it comes up with
<bigjools> ok, something's not upgraded properly
<bigjools> check the logs
<navidad> yeah so im looking at the bind upstart and its running fine .. it returns dns for the old ones like i said
<bigjools> something is wrong with the region controller
<bigjools> it handles metadata requests (failing here) and writes the dns zone file (failing again)
<bigjools> however
<navidad> the django log has a few lines about python stuff being deprecated
<bigjools> one thing to note in 1.7 that's different is that hosts don't get any IP until *started*
<bigjools> did you add a static IP range in the cluster interface?
<bigjools> (and did you read the release notes?)
<bigjools> well, it's not quite released yet, but they're available
<navidad> I have a dynamic IP range in the cluster interface, if thats what you mean.. a /24
<bigjools> with 1.7 you need to add another range
<bigjools> well, from 1.6 onwards
<navidad> for the maas host IP?
<bigjools> for each cluster interface
<bigjools> the old range is used for DHCP allocations; the new range is static allocations done by MAAS itself for allocated nodes
<bigjools> once you put that in place it will start giving you IPs and DNS entries for nodes you allocate
<bigjools> and start
<navidad> is this in the release notes? i never saw this
<navidad> Oh I kinda see what you mean. Can you put the same range in the dhcp+static range fields? Or should I just switch it to static only, if i want dns entries?
<bigjools> no, needs to be different
<navidad> nm it wont let me do the former, answered my own Q
<bigjools> you need both ranges defined
<bigjools> dynamic is now used only for commissioning and enlistments
<navidad> that's confusing. So I could make the dhcp range a very small range, since i'll only be commissioning a few at one time??
<navidad> hmm so I moved the dhcp range to a smaller range, and tacked on a static range as well, but comissioning is still giving the same error with metadata failing. DNS also not updating still
<bigjools> As I said, DNS won't update until a node is allocated and started
<navidad> I guess it doesnt add DNS until it starts like you said, so that makes sense. But the metadata error is the problem
<bigjools> and I asked you for the logs....
<navidad> cloud-init.log?
<bigjools> navidad: maas.log and maas-django.log on the host
<roadmr> hello maas folks. I have maas 1.7.0~rc3+bzr3299-0ubuntu1~trusty1 and I think there may be a bug with the boot-resource create functionality (uploading a custom image)
<roadmr> I pass a "name" parameter when doing boot-resources create, but this name is not visible anywhere in the web UI
<roadmr> as a result, I just have e.g. 2 custom images with no name, so when selecting one to deploy, I can't tell which is which :/ so I'm doing it blind essentially
<bigjools> roadmr: please file a bug
<roadmr> bigjools: will do. The name is visible if I list boot resources in the command line, so it looks strictly like a UI issue. Filing now...
<bigjools> ok
<roadmr> bigjools: https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1391421
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1391421 in MAAS "Names of custom boot-resources not visible in the web UI" [Undecided,New]
<bigjools> thanks roadmr
<roadmr> bigjools: np, I could take a stab at fixing it myself but I probably won't have time this weel :/
<roadmr> week even
<bigjools> roadmr: hopefully blake_r will see it and fix it :)
<roadmr> \o/
<bigjools> gmb: an easy one https://code.launchpad.net/~julian-edwards/maas/release-host-maps-fix-bug-1391411/+merge/241385
<gmb> bigjools: On it.
<gmb> Gah, too late.
<jtv> gmb: :-P
<jtv> allenap: David is right that the effective serialisation of transactions doesn't _have_ to be the commit order.
<jtv> All that's required IIRC is that the database be left in a state that would be consistent with transactions being executed sequentially — in *some* order.
<jtv> And until savepoints came along, that meant that failed transactions were basically hors concours.
<jtv> AFAIK you could technically implement "serializable" by failing any transaction that came in while another was in progress...
<jtv> (as long as either of them was serializable)
<gmb> Aha! Power monitor! J'accuse!
<allenap> jtv: Right, that's a good point.
<allenap> Not what I want, but a good point nonetheless :)
<gmb> Ah, mm, well, no exactly. Still, j'accuse a bit.
<jtv> allenap: but I think your observation that this is really a serialisation failure was very powerful and might sway some people.
<jtv> (At least, it's a serialisation failure if the conflicting row is not visible in your transaction.)
<allenap> jtv: That would be what I would expect to see, yep.
<jtv> Of course getting it implemented is a different story.  If it would involve MVCC indexes, well, those have been a wishlist item for a long time I think.
<allenap> jtv: For our case it would be enough to "upgrade" the duplicate key error to a serialization failure, which, finger in the air, might be doable without major plumbing.
<allenap> jtv: But we can do that in the application too, for now. There are points at which we know the transaction is doomed, though we may have to discover some of them from use.
<jtv> Quite.
<gmb> allenap: Ping us when you've got a few mins, would you?
 * gmb went all Lanky there.
<gmb> Ping *me*
<libsysguy> I can't seem to find any info on adding custom user data to the commissioning script.  Does anybody know how to do that?  Basically I want to add chef to the cloud-init process
#maas 2014-11-12
<caribou> Anything that could explain "Unable to get RPC connection for cluster" from call_cluster when both the region & cluster controller are on the same server ?
<caribou> call_cluster is called from get_all_power_types_from_cluster btw
<roaksoax> caribou: logs?
<caribou> roaksoax: yep, let me find a place to put them
<caribou> roaksoax: http://people.canonical.com/~lbouchard/maaslogs/maas/
<chrisg_> woooo came in to seek help configuring my first maas but didnt need it always nice to see
<jtv> Yes, and we do like to hear about it — it's the sort of thing you usually never hear.  :)
<rvba> allenap: in your `transaction-views` branch, why do you have this 'decorate' utility that you use instead of calling view = make_retry_view(view)?
<rvba> allenap: why do we need both methods?
<allenap> rvba: I can't remember off the top of my head! I'll remove it and see what breaks, if anything.
<gnuoy> if any work arounds to Bug #1391897 occur to anyone I'd be  über grateful. It's only a dev cluster so it doesn't have to be production grade
<ubot5> bug 1391897 in MAAS "Internal server error when accessing node info and juju deploy fails" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1391897
<allenap> rvba: With http://paste.ubuntu.com/8965500/ I get the following failures: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8965465/
<allenap> rvba: This is wrt transaction-views.
<rvba> allenap: hum, then I wonder if the hybrid approach isn't hiding a problem…
<gnuoy> gmb, wrt Bug #1391897 , juju is just proxying the error from MaaS isn't it ? I don't understand why it needs a separate juju bug ?
<ubot5> bug 1391897 in MAAS "Internal server error when accessing node info and juju deploy fails" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1391897
<allenap> rvba: What do you think might be hidden?
<rvba> allenap: I had a suspicion but I was wrong… now I think it would be best to make make_retry_view work with what we use to extract the API views but I guess your approach is okay too…
<allenap> rvba: If I land it I won't mind if you want to change it to something better.
<rvba> allenap: heh
<gmb> gnuoy: Because juju should know better than to put raw HTML in its status output.
<gnuoy> gmb, agreed!
<gmb> gnuoy: It'll have got an error of some sort from MAAS, so it should be reacting appropriately.
<gnuoy> gmb, tip top, thanks for the clarification
<gmb> gnuoy: You're very welcome, squire.
 * gmb -> afk for a while; back later
<plars> smoser: someone pointed me at what looks to be support for setting up swap in maas with fastpath, are there instructions on how to use that anywhere? I don't see any ui option in the node configuration but perhaps I'm just missing it
<smoser> plars, it actually should just do it.
<smoser> if you're using utopic level curtin
<plars> smoser: we are on the trusty version of maas btw: 1.5.4+bzr2294-0ubuntu1.1
<smoser> yeah, does not exist there.
<plars> smoser: this is a production system :(
<smoser> well, utopic curtin will get SRU'd to trusty
<smoser> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/curtin/+bug/1386394
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1386394 in curtin (Ubuntu Trusty) "SRU: catch 14.04 up with curtin trunk features" [Medium,Fix committed]
<smoser> but honestly, if you need swap, just set up a swap file
<plars> smoser: got it, thanks
<jtv> plars, smoser: the Swapspace package will set up swap files dynamically as needed.
<plars> jtv: cool, I've never seen that before. Does it work well?
<jtv> plars: it does for me — but then again I wrote it, back in the day.  :)  It won't work for sudden large allocations though; it needs to see your memory need and respond to it.
<plars> jtv: how does it do that?
<jtv> You configure it along the lines of "I would always like to have 80% of total memory/swap space free"
<plars> ah, ok
<jtv> It then watches memory usage and adjusts to meet that target.
<jtv> There's logic to avoid over-frequent creation/deletion too.
<plars> jtv: so I guess there's a default minimum threshold at which it starts creating swap?
<jtv> Yes, it's got a minimum free-space threshold, a maximum, and a cooldown period before it will consider deleting swap files.
<jtv> There's no real need to configure it; it starts with a small swap file to minimise disruption, just enough to meet your target.  Additional swap files get bigger.
 * gmb returns
<jtv> blake_r: gmb just got a hostname humongous-government.maas
<blake_r> haha
<blake_r> that's usa
<roaksoax> jtv: any chance you can look into: https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1391897
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1391897 in MAAS "Internal server error when accessing node info and juju deploy fails" [Critical,Triaged]
<jtv> roaksoax: I'm EOD now, but I can pick it up tomorrow, sure.
<roaksoax> jtv: great! thanks
<roaksoax> have a good one
<jtv> nn
#maas 2014-11-13
<bstillwell> I recently set up a MAAS server and have been able to get preseed installs working, but not curtin installs.
<bstillwell> They seem to hang at "SourceMAAS [http://maas.internal/MAAS/metadata/curtin].  Up 38.20 seconds"
<bstillwell> Are there any logs that might point at what is going wrong?
<newell> bstillwell, what version of maas are you using?
<bstillwell> 1.5.4+bzr2294-0ubuntu1.1
<newell> bstillwell, do you have access to the node's console output for the install?
<newell> if so, could you paste it?
<newell> I have to leave soon but might be able to quickly answer
<bstillwell> Only a graphical version...
<bstillwell> Let me see if I can connect to the IPMI console and re-generate it.
<bstillwell> Probably will take too long for you though, but might help me.
<newell> yeah that is usually what happens for me too
<newell> ;)
<newell> yeah have to leave now but someone else will probably be able to help you
<bstillwell> So I just tried the 12.04 image and it seems to be working.  Something might be wrong with the 14.04 image...
<bstillwell> looks like the 14.04 i386 image is working, so I'm just having issues with the 14.04 amd64 image...
<bstillwell> ahh, think I know what happened.  I ran out of disk space during the original image import.  I resized the lvm volume, but it looks like I need to re-import that image.
<bstillwell> Do I just delete what's in /var/lib/maas/boot-resources/ and then re-import the images?
#maas 2014-11-14
<jgrassler> Good afternoon.
<jgrassler> How does MAAS determine a newly declared machine's FQDN if it is not in charge of DHCP/DNS?
<jgrassler> We may have a bit of an issue with that since we overprovision our PXE address space, i.e. there are more physical machines than IP addresses.
<jgrassler> We only started doing this recently, and before overprovisioning started the machines would get random FQDNs when they appeared in MAAS.
<jgrassler> Now, with overprovisioning in place, freshly enrolled machines that got previously assigned IP addresses suddenly show up with their PXE IP adress' reverse entry (which is bad since it causes duplicates).
<jgrassler> s/enrolled/declared/
<jgrassler> It wouldn't be so bad if we could just change the FQDN and be certain MAAS will continue to recognize this machine as this machine even if it gets a different IP address somewhere down the line.
<jgrassler> E.g. we wouldn't have a problem if MAAS uses a machine's MAC addresses, serial number or some other identifier _not_ related to its primary interface's IP address :-)
<jgrassler> Is that the case?
<jtv> jgrassler: it all starts with the two address ranges.
<jtv> While a machine is allocated, it's got an address in the static range.  This is where you get DNS resolution etc.
<jtv> You can also allocate a static address to a specific interface.
<jtv> For other machines, addresses are temporary and you can't really count on them or on their hostnames — we have the IP-based hostnames basically as an historical workaround.
<jtv> At the time, we automatically generated fixed DNS entries for all possible IP addresses in the range.
<jtv> (In older versions, the human-configured hostnames resolved as CNAMEs to those IP-based ones.)
<jtv> If you're short on IP addresses this may not help much, but with the new setup, you should have a dynamic address range that can probably be overprovisioned because nodes don't stay there; and a static range that should be large enough to accommodate all user-allocated static addresses.
<jgrassler> That is what we are doing right now, yes.
<jgrassler> We have a sufficiently large static range and a small PXE range.
<jtv> OK that helps.
<jtv> Or should.
<jtv> When you deploy a machine, it should still come up with just the static address and its corresponding A-record hostname.
<jgrassler> How is that host name determined?
<jtv> It's configured under Edit Node.
<jgrassler> A reverse lookup on the PXE interface's address?
<jtv> No, we tell the DHCP server to serve a particular address to that interface.
<jgrassler> Now there's where I run into trouble...our MAAS controller is separate from the DHCP server :-(
<jtv> And that means we can't control the addresses.  :(
<jgrassler> Yes.
<jgrassler> It's not much of a problem if (1) the hostname configured under "Edit Node" trumps whatever a node's PXE interface address resolves to and if (2) MAAS identifies that node by something like its MAC address or serial number, i.e. if a different node with the same address showing up doesn't cause trouble.
<jtv> Just to make sure: when you say "the node's PXE interface address," you mean the address it gets from DHCP while it's netbooting, right?  I mean, not its BMC or anything.
<jgrassler> Correct, yes.
<jtv> MAAS itself does know the node by its MAC addresses.  Still thinking about the rest.
<jgrassler> That sounds like we may not have a problem, in fact :-)
<jtv> Ah-ah-ah those sound like FLW  :)
<jgrassler> FLW?
<jtv> Famous Last Words.
<jtv> (Sorry.  I collect TLAs.)
<jtv> Anyway.
<jtv> I'm having trouble parsing your point (1), probably because it doesn't match my own mental model very closely.  It may help if I just complete the picture of how it works:
<jtv> In the "normal" mode of operation, we do two things for a node:
<jgrassler> Sounds good. I'll fill in the gaps (if there are any :-))
<jtv> (Ahem.  A node being deployed.  Not just any node.)
<jtv> 1. We tell dhcpd: if this interface asks for an IP address, give it X.
<jtv> 2. We tell bind: resolve the node's configured hostname to X.
<jtv> There's no adaptive logic inbetween.  So if the node sneakily acquires a completely different IP address, e.g. from a foreign DHCP server, there is nothing that adjusts to that.
<jtv> Which makes total sense in a model where we only serve DNS if we're also serving DHCP.
<jgrassler> 'sneakily acquire a different IP adddress' sumps it up pretty well :-)
<jtv> I find colourful language an underutilised facility in IT.
<jgrassler> s/sump/sum/
<jtv> Sump it up.  I like that.
<jgrassler> Then again, that typo is oddly fitting, yes
<jtv> Now.  If we *don't* serve DHCP, then Spock has a beard.
<jgrassler> Yes, unfortunately we seem to be in that universe :-)
<jtv> Also, in this universe, nodes get whatever IP addresses they get, MAAS isn't aware, and the hostnames you configure for them just don't go anyway.
<jtv> Glad to see some people still know their classics.  You caught my meaning there.
<jgrassler> Anyway, I shall endeavour to quickly sketch the sick and twisted flavour of reality we have to deal with around here:
<jtv> *chuckle*
<jtv> Go ahead, sump it up for me.
<jgrassler> 1) A node gets installed with PXE address X and whatever host name MAAS' database contains (i.e. what I put in there manually through the web interface or API)
<jtv> But the DHCP server is not MAAS's?
<jgrassler> No.
<jtv> OK
<jgrassler> 2) After the node is finished installing our bootstrap scripts perform their magic based on the machine's configured host name (and not on whatever reverse entries for the machine's addresses say)
<jgrassler> 3) At some point our bootstrapping scripts bring up the node's real network interfaces, configure bonding on them and receive the node's real IP address through DHCP on bond0 (that's the sneaky bit)
<jgrassler> So far so good.
<jgrassler> But now I'm getting a bit worried about (4): A different node comes up with PXE address X
<jtv> And those reverse entries are in your own DNS server?
<jgrassler> (due to overprovisioning)
<jgrassler> Yes, but they are essentially meaningless
<jtv> OK
<jgrassler> (Not being permanently assigned to any node at all)
<jgrassler> And I won't have to worry about (4) if MAAS keeps identifying the node that went through steps (1) to (3) by its MAC address, even if it receives a different address on its PXE interface.
<jtv> Right.  Then essentially, MAAS will simply not know the machine's IP address, and that should be fine as long as it knows the BMC address.
<jgrassler> BMC address?
<jtv> Where you control power etc. for the node.
<jgrassler> Ah, perfect. That one is static :-)
<jtv> Excellent.
<jgrassler> Thanks
<jtv> I think while the node is allocated, its address really doesn't matter to MAAS.
<jgrassler> That's one major worry taken care of.
<jgrassler> No, definitely not.
<jgrassler> We tested this, and it's been found to work just fine.
<jtv> Perfect.  My only slight hesitation was with requests that the node makes to the API.
<jtv> It would have been possible for the server to identify the node based on the request's IP address, but I'm fairly sure that we don't do that.
<jtv> (I spend a lot of my time imagining ways for things to go wrong.)
<jgrassler> We'll I'll be sure to test this.
<jtv> Now, AFAICS MAAS shouldn't even show any IP address for your node.
<jtv> Which of course does mean that you need to figure out which node is which.
<jgrassler> That's not a problem, we can go by the BMC address or MAC address.
<jtv> OK
<jgrassler> It is tedious, but we'll only have to do it once.
<jtv> Technically I suppose it's information we could record, but we can't make many guarantees about it because we don't know the dhcp server's policies.
<jtv> Thanks for the reviews allenap.
<allenap> You're totally welcome.
<bstillwell> Are there any 1.6.1 packages for trusty?
<bstillwell> newell: Figured out the problem I was having yesterday was caused by an incomplete image import...
<newell> bstillwell, glad you got it figured out :)
<newell> sorry I had to run off
<bstillwell> np, btw do you know if there are any 1.6.1 packages for trusty?
<newell> I would have to look
<newell> I know there are rc 1.7 packages
<newell> rc = release candidate
<bstillwell> I'm looking at using MAAS for some CentOS machines, and I see there's beta support for using curtin on those.
<newell> https://launchpad.net/~maas-maintainers/+archive/ubuntu/stable
<newell> looks like 1.6 is all there is as I don't see a stable 1.6.1 package
<newell> blake_r is the one who implemented CentOS support so he would know more detailed answers about anything CentOS related
<bstillwell> Are there any CentOS images I can use with curtain or instructions on how to make an image?
<bstillwell> blake_r: ?
<bstillwell> Where are the 1.7 rc packages?
<bstillwell> I don't have a problem helping test them.
<newell> https://launchpad.net/~maas-maintainers/+archive/ubuntu/dailybuilds
<newell> those are in the daily build
<bstillwell> cool, thanks!
<newell> there is also a 1.6.1 in there it looks like
<newell> npo
<newell> np*
<blake_r> bstillwell: you should use maas-maintainers/testing
<bstillwell> blake_r: Do those pull in the CentOS images?
<blake_r> bstillwell: they do not pull in CentOS images, the CentOS images have yet to be released
<bstillwell> blake_r: ahh, are there instructions somewhere on how to create your own?
<newell> bstillwell, as blake_r just mentioned the latest 1.7 rc packages are in https://launchpad.net/~maas-maintainers/+archive/ubuntu/testing
<bstillwell> newell: thanks, I'll try them out.  :)
<blake_r> bstillwell: not currently, sorry
<blake_r> bstillwell: still working on that
<bstillwell> blake_r: bummer
<bstillwell> I believe I've found an area of the documentation that needs updating:
<bstillwell> http://maas.ubuntu.com/docs1.7/install.html
<bstillwell> There's a note about getting the most recent release from the Canonical cloud archive using 'sudo add-apt-repository cloud-archive:tools'
<bstillwell> but if you actually try to do that on trusty it gives you: KeyError: 'release'
<Joshka> Hey everyone! I have a question...
<Joshka> How long should it take to commission a node in MAAS?
<Joshka> And what exactly is happening when it is in a "commissioning" state?
#maas 2014-11-15
<lutostag> bstillwell: thanks, will look into it
<bstillwell> lutostag: np
<lutostag> bstillwell: you're right there is no "tools" repo in the cloud-archive, I think that went away and we need to point to a specific maas ppa or something similar...
<Guest26626> hello want to setup maas and juju as a web server
#maas 2015-11-09
<nitin_>  i have set up a MAAS server with 2 nodes in ready state
<nitin_> I want to add a generated image of CentOS to MAAS
<nitin_> what should be the format of image to be uploaded in MAAS?
<binoy> how to get the pci details of a node using maas
<binoy> api
<roaksoax_> binoy: this might help: https://maas.ubuntu.com/docs/api.html#commissioning-results
<binoy> thank you roaksoax
<binoy> let me try this
<hns> Hello. I'm trying to setup a small test environment, wich consist of a VM as region/cluster and one as node. The region/cluster has 2 network interfaces, one for internet access and the other one is a virtual network for nodes. The node is trying to boot via pxe but this fails. I've tcp dumped around I see the client requests, but it somehow fails anyway. See http://pastebin.com/idQcj48q any hint?
<nitin_> #raspbian
<mup> Bug #1514436 opened: Support redirects for maas.ubuntu.com/images <MAAS:New for andreserl> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1514436>
<mup> Bug #1514486 opened: Cannot claim sticky IP address for a device with parent unless observed IPs exist for the parent <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1514486>
<mup> Bug #1514486 changed: Cannot claim sticky IP address for a device with parent unless observed IPs exist for the parent <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1514486>
<mup> Bug #1514486 opened: Cannot claim sticky IP address for a device with parent unless observed IPs exist for the parent <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1514486>
<mup> Bug #1514486 changed: Cannot claim sticky IP address for a device with parent unless observed IPs exist for the parent <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1514486>
<mup> Bug #1514486 opened: Cannot claim sticky IP address for a device with parent unless observed IPs exist for the parent <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1514486>
<mup> Bug #1513775 changed: MAAS didn't parse dnssec-validation automatically <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1513775>
<hns> hello, my nodes are booting via pxe but aren't listed, any hints?
#maas 2015-11-10
<mup> Bug #1514648 opened: unable to modify architecture <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1514648>
<nitin_> can anybody help me?
<nitin_> I uploaded a centOS generated image in MAAS
<nitin_> but it is not coming as an option in Settings of MAAS web UI
<nitin_> I uploaded a centOS generated image in MAAS
<nitin_> but it is not coming as an option in Settings of MAAS web UI
<nitin_> how to solve this?
<roaksoax_> nitin_: MAAS provides CentOS images now
<roaksoax_> nitin_: have you tried changing your Image sources to dailys?
<nitin_> no
<nitin_> how can I upload MAAS provided CentOS images?
<roaksoax_> nitin_: go to the settings page, change the Image URL from http://.../release to http://..../daily
<roaksoax_> nitin_: and then go back to the Images page
<roaksoax_> nitin_: and you should see the CentOS images available
<nitin_> okk
<nitin_> but i have one question..
<nitin_> i want to upload my custom CentOS image
<nitin_> what should be the image format??
<roaksoax_> nitin_: then you have to upload it as a custom image in MAAS, not as a centos image
<nitin_> ok
<nitin_> but what should be its format
<nitin_> .img or .iso or something else?
<roaksoax_> nitin_: a root image
<roaksoax_> https://maas.ubuntu.com/docs/os-support.html
<binoy> how to get the details of the hardware using maas-api
<binoy> i need to get all the details
<binoy> $ lshw o/p
<nitin_> i have an issue
<nitin_> after uploading custom centOS images in MAAS
<nitin_> the option for selecting image is not showing centOS in Settings section of MAAS web UI
<nitin_> can anybody help me?
<mup> Bug #1514862 opened: Add partition and logical volume fstype and mount point are not aligned <storage> <ui> <MAAS:Triaged by ricgard> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1514862>
<mup> Bug #1514883 opened: Maas 1.9 use pxe network of RC to collect boot-images <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1514883>
<mup> Bug #1514883 changed: Maas 1.9 use pxe network of RC to collect boot-images <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1514883>
<mup> Bug #1514883 opened: Maas 1.9 use pxe network of RC to collect boot-images <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1514883>
<mup> Bug #1514883 changed: Maas 1.9 use pxe network of RC to collect boot-images <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1514883>
<mup> Bug #1514883 opened: Maas 1.9 use pxe network of RC to collect boot-images <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1514883>
<mup> Bug #1478067 changed: sgdisk: command not found for precise <oil> <curtin:Triaged> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1478067>
<mup> Bug #1514888 opened: curtin needs to notice that gdisk is not installed, and install it <regression> <curtin:Confirmed> <MAAS:Triaged by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1514888>
<mup> Bug #1514888 changed: curtin needs to notice that gdisk is not installed, and install it <regression> <curtin:Confirmed> <MAAS:Triaged by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1514888>
<mup> Bug #1478067 opened: sgdisk: command not found for precise <oil> <curtin:Triaged> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1478067>
<mup> Bug #1478067 changed: sgdisk: command not found for precise <oil> <curtin:Triaged> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1478067>
<mup> Bug #1514888 opened: curtin needs to notice that gdisk is not installed, and install it <regression> <curtin:Confirmed> <MAAS:Triaged by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1514888>
<mup> Bug #1514888 changed: curtin needs to notice that gdisk is not installed, and install it <regression> <curtin:Confirmed> <MAAS:Triaged by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1514888>
<mup> Bug #1478067 opened: sgdisk: command not found for precise <oil> <curtin:Triaged> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1478067>
<mup> Bug #1478067 changed: sgdisk: command not found for precise <oil> <curtin:Triaged> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1478067>
<mup> Bug #1514888 opened: curtin needs to notice that gdisk is not installed, and install it <regression> <curtin:Confirmed> <MAAS:Triaged by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1514888>
<cholcombe> question about zones for everyone.  is it possible to query maas from a charm to figure out what zones are present?
<cholcombe> i see the API endpoint :).  I guess as long as my charm knows about maas it should be fine
<mup> Bug #1266840 opened: maas-dns failed to install completely on Trusty <amd64> <apport-bug> <trusty> <MAAS:New> <maas (Ubuntu):Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1266840>
<mup> Bug #1266840 changed: maas-dns failed to install completely on Trusty <amd64> <apport-bug> <trusty> <MAAS:Fix Released> <maas (Ubuntu):Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1266840>
<mup> Bug #1266840 changed: maas-dns failed to install completely on Trusty <amd64> <apport-bug> <trusty> <MAAS:Fix Released> <maas (Ubuntu):Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1266840>
<mup> Bug #1515020 opened: 400 Bad Request when enlisting a node <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1515020>
<mup> Bug #1515020 changed: 400 Bad Request when enlisting a node <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1515020>
<mup> Bug #1515020 opened: 400 Bad Request when enlisting a node <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1515020>
<roaksoax_> cholcombe: /win 9
<roaksoax_> err
#maas 2015-11-11
<mup> Bug #1472260 changed: MAAS picks wrong cluster-controller for curtin install <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1472260>
<mup> Bug #1474792 changed: maas installation bughit <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1474792>
<mup> Bug #1472260 opened: MAAS picks wrong cluster-controller for curtin install <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1472260>
<mup> Bug #1474792 opened: maas installation bughit <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1474792>
<mup> Bug #1472260 changed: MAAS picks wrong cluster-controller for curtin install <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1472260>
<mup> Bug #1474792 changed: maas installation bughit <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1474792>
<thetrav> I've got a new maas deployment on a system with 2 NICs.  eth0 is where I want to connect to the web interface, eth1 is where the managed hosts will be asking for their DHCP.  Trick is, the managed hosts won't be able to route to eth0
<thetrav> right now i'm having trouble where the hosts aren't able to pull metadata
<thetrav> http://askubuntu.com/questions/641454/maas-virtualbox-calling-http-169-254-169-254-2009-04-04-meta-data-instance-id <- basically it's that guy's problem
<thetrav> my suspicion is that maas is getting an ARP saying "who has 169.254.169.254" and is replying with the mac of eth0
<mup> Bug #1472260 opened: MAAS picks wrong cluster-controller for curtin install <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1472260>
<mup> Bug #1474792 opened: maas installation bughit <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1474792>
<thetrav> actually tcpdump shows me that the node has an iscsi device from the maas host anyway, so why is it even using http cloud-init rather than config-drive?
<mup> Bug #1472260 changed: MAAS picks wrong cluster-controller for curtin install <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1472260>
<mup> Bug #1474792 changed: maas installation bughit <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1474792>
<mup> Bug #1446525 changed: Curt tries to umount /tmp filesystem while commands are running. <curtin:New> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1446525>
<mup> Bug #1471731 changed: McDivitt console not available after deployment <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1471731>
<mup> Bug #1507434 changed: Commissioning multiple VM's with Virsh power type results on vm's never powered on <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1507434>
<mup> Bug #1471731 opened: McDivitt console not available after deployment <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1471731>
<mup> Bug #1507434 opened: Commissioning multiple VM's with Virsh power type results on vm's never powered on <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1507434>
<mup> Bug #1471731 changed: McDivitt console not available after deployment <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1471731>
<mup> Bug #1507434 changed: Commissioning multiple VM's with Virsh power type results on vm's never powered on <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1507434>
<mup> Bug #1471731 opened: McDivitt console not available after deployment <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1471731>
<mup> Bug #1507434 opened: Commissioning multiple VM's with Virsh power type results on vm's never powered on <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1507434>
<mup> Bug #1471731 changed: McDivitt console not available after deployment <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1471731>
<mup> Bug #1507434 changed: Commissioning multiple VM's with Virsh power type results on vm's never powered on <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1507434>
<mup> Bug # changed: 1467341, 1473069, 1481276, 1501135, 1505613
<mup> Bug #1501135 changed: maas-import-pxe-files fails when MAAS_URL is quoted <MAAS:Invalid> <maas (Ubuntu):Invalid> <maas (Ubuntu Trusty):Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1501135>
<liviaandcarla> testing
<mup> Bug #1515188 opened: [1.9] VmWare power management doesn't work with vm name <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1515188>
<mup> Bug #1515191 opened: Welcome screen login button design is secondary instead of primary <ui> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1515191>
<mup> Bug #1515203 opened: MAAS UI has no report a bug link <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1515203>
<mup> Bug #1515275 opened: Error creating a bond <MAAS:New for andreserl> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1515275>
<mup> Bug #1515276 opened: Error creating a bond <MAAS:New for andreserl> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1515276>
<mup> Bug #1515380 opened: [1.9rc1] Network bonds management unresponsive in UI <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1515380>
#maas 2015-11-12
<mup> Bug #1515442 opened: Install log doesn't indicate which disk is being installed to <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1515442>
<mup> Bug #1515448 opened: node boots old installation after deployment <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1515448>
<mup> Bug #1515498 opened: [1.9rc1] MAAS uses wrong IP for machine's A record <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1515498>
<mup> Bug #1515571 opened: Cluster Controller trying to connect to the region controller on the same system using the proxy <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1515571>
<mup> Bug #1512857 changed: Deploy fails with RAID 5  and Bcache <storage> <curtin:Confirmed> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1512857>
<mup> Bug #1514094 changed: bcache setup fails in gmaas <curtin:In Progress> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1514094>
<mup> Bug #1514888 changed: curtin needs to notice that gdisk is not installed, and install it <regression> <curtin:Confirmed> <MAAS:Invalid by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1514888>
<mup> Bug #1515574 opened: set_simplestreams_env() modifies global state <tech-debt> <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1515574>
<dweaver> Anyone know how to increase the timeouts on the IPMI power requests, we are seeing failures and want to try increasing the timeout, looks like our IPMI interfaces can take over 20 seconds to respond.
<mup> Bug #1515545 opened: Allocatable range not available from subnets api <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1515545>
<mup> Bug #1515545 changed: Allocatable range not available from subnets api <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1515545>
<mup> Bug #1515545 opened: Allocatable range not available from subnets api <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1515545>
<mup> Bug #1515545 changed: Allocatable range not available from subnets api <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1515545>
<mup> Bug #1515545 opened: Allocatable range not available from subnets api <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1515545>
<mup> Bug #1515545 changed: Allocatable range not available from subnets api <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1515545>
<roaksoax_> dweaver: not unless you hack the code, and if you are experiencing that, that's issues with your BMC's
<roaksoax_> your firmware is buggy
<mup> Bug #1515571 changed: Cluster Controller trying to connect to the region controller on the same system using the proxy <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1515571>
<mup> Bug #1515571 opened: Cluster Controller trying to connect to the region controller on the same system using the proxy <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1515571>
<mup> Bug #1515571 changed: Cluster Controller trying to connect to the region controller on the same system using the proxy <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1515571>
<mup> Bug #1515671 opened: MAAS 1.9 ignore configured archive for deployment only <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1515671>
<mup> Bug #1418915 changed: Static files served by the combo loader aren't cached by the browser <ui> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1418915>
<mup> Bug #1515683 opened: Two radio buttons can be selected under boot <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1515683>
<mup> Bug #1515683 changed: Two radio buttons can be selected under boot <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1515683>
<mup> Bug #1418915 opened: Static files served by the combo loader aren't cached by the browser <ui> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1418915>
<mup> Bug #1418915 changed: Static files served by the combo loader aren't cached by the browser <ui> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1418915>
<mup> Bug #1515683 opened: Two radio buttons can be selected under boot <ui> <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1515683>
<mup> Bug #1515683 changed: Two radio buttons can be selected under boot <ui> <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1515683>
<mup> Bug #1418915 opened: Static files served by the combo loader aren't cached by the browser <ui> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1418915>
<mup> Bug #1418915 changed: Static files served by the combo loader aren't cached by the browser <ui> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1418915>
<mup> Bug #1515683 opened: Two radio buttons can be selected under boot <ui> <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1515683>
<y2kenny> Hi, I found a bug in MAAS 1.9 beta 2 and I have a fix.  What do I need to do to contribute a patch?
<pmatulis> y2kenny: file a bug and put everything in there
<pmatulis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+filebug
<mup> Bug #1515769 opened: Failed to power on nodes on SM15k <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1515769>
<mup> Bug #1515769 changed: Failed to power on nodes on SM15k <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1515769>
<mup> Bug #1515769 opened: Failed to power on nodes on SM15k <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1515769>
<mup> Bug #1515448 changed: node boots old installation after deployment <oil> <curtin:Invalid> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1515448>
<mup> Bug #1515448 opened: node boots old installation after deployment <oil> <curtin:Invalid> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1515448>
<mup> Bug #1515448 changed: node boots old installation after deployment <oil> <curtin:Invalid> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1515448>
#maas 2015-11-13
<pmatulis> with maas command i can create and list tags but the GUI does not show them
<ezobn> Hi all, Just upgraded to last stable maas for trusty and got the regiond deadlock issue on the postgresql db ... that forces to show in the Web interface "Unable to connect to: ws://maas:/MAAS/ws" error ... how to fix that do anybody have seen the same ? I ma using - Installed: 1.8.2+bzr4041-0ubuntu1~trusty1
<mup> Bug #1515975 opened: MAAS UI welcome screen pictogram is misaligned <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1515975>
<mup> Bug #1515975 changed: MAAS UI welcome screen pictogram is misaligned <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1515975>
<mup> Bug #1515975 opened: MAAS UI welcome screen pictogram is misaligned <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1515975>
<mup> Bug #1516065 opened: Unable to commision nodes in maas 1.9 with IPMI <MAAS:New for newell-jensen> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1516065>
<mup> Bug #1516170 opened: AMT power driver tests are slow <tests> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1516170>
<mup> Bug #1516173 opened: Able to unmount/remove filesystems while node is on <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1516173>
<mup> Bug #1516173 changed: Able to unmount/remove filesystems while node is on <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1516173>
<mup> Bug #1516173 opened: Able to unmount/remove filesystems while node is on <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1516173>
#maas 2015-11-14
<mup> Bug #1516173 changed: Able to unmount/remove filesystems while node is on <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1516173>
<mup> Bug #1516173 opened: Able to unmount/remove filesystems while node is on <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1516173>
<mup> Bug #1516229 opened: need UI option to select default disk <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1516229>
<mup> Bug #1516229 changed: need UI option to select default disk <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1516229>
<mup> Bug #1516229 opened: need UI option to select default disk <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1516229>
#maas 2015-11-15
<mup> Bug #1516393 opened: Clicking on tag link from node view should load tags:(=mytag) instead of tags:(mytag) <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1516393>
#maas 2016-11-14
<mup> Bug #1640333 changed: No rack controller available when trying to enable DHCP on subnet on tagged VLAN <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1640333>
<Guest24968> hi
<mup> Bug #1640333 opened: No rack controller available when trying to enable DHCP on subnet on tagged VLAN <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1640333>
<mup> Bug #1640333 changed: No rack controller available when trying to enable DHCP on subnet on tagged VLAN <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1640333>
<capsali> hi guys
<capsali> is there any official doc for postgres ha that works with maas?
<capsali> because on the maas ha docs there is only a link to the postgresql website
<capsali> for the moment we are using two postgresql with built in master/standby replication (WAL)
<capsali> on top of that we have two pgpool2 instances that handle the write requests, load balanced reads and the failover part
<capsali> watchdog is active in pgpool2 with a VIP
<capsali> in regiond.conf the database is pointed to the watchdog VIP
<capsali> we have around 200+ nodes that are mentained by maas
<capsali> the problem is that pgpool2 dies once a week for reasons i have yet to discover
<capsali> are there any special configs (e.g. max_conn, timeout, etc. ) that must be made in either postgres or pgpool ?
<capsali> or is there a better approach in ha/failover for postgresql when using maas?
<roaksoax> capsali: we are not opinionated about how to setup your postgress in HA
<roaksoax> capsali: we have tested, however, hot standby with streaming replicaiton
<capsali> and did you use a virtual ip when connecting multiple region controllers to the db?
<capsali> or did you connect them to the master psql server?
<roaksoax> capsali: yeah VIP, but I dont think we load balanced reads
<capsali> roaksoax: keepalived or watchdog?
<roaksoax> capsali: keepalived
<capsali> roaksoax: so i'm guessing you have manual failover when a disaster occurs right?
<capsali> roaksoax: do you use the defaults in postgresql.conf, besides the streaming replication changes?
<roaksoax> capsali: we used the postgresql vcharm to deploy postgresql
<Braven> good morning
<Braven> roaksoax: Hello
<Braven> When I add a node to maas I gettting this error: "You cannot add messages without installing django.contrib.messages.middleware.MessageMiddleware"
<roaksoax> Braven: strange ....
<roaksoax> Braven: what version of django are you using ?
<Braven> roaksoax: So what might it be?
<roaksoax> Braven: to me sounds like a broken django or missing dependencies, or a non-supported version of django
<Braven> roaksoax: should I try to install it?
<roaksoax> Braven: what django version do you have running ?
<roaksoax> Braven: dpkg -l | grep django
<Braven> roaksoax: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23475913/
<roaksoax> Braven: what version of MAAs are you running ?
<roaksoax> ah nevermind
<roaksoax> maas 1.9
<Braven> braven: yes
<Braven> opps
<Braven> roaksoax Yes, I am running 1.9
<roaksoax> strange
<roaksoax> Braven: never seend that beofre, I wonder if this is due to the security fix that landed in django 15 days ago
<roaksoax> Braven: did you upgrade django and you started seeing this ?
<Braven> roaksoax: We update Maas last friday
<Braven> roaksoax: restarting the apache service on the MAAS server fixed the probably.
<Braven> Is there a doc for adding VMware vm to MAAS?
<Braven> ??
<Braven> What power type should I use with a VMWARE server
<Braven> sorry VMWARE vitural machine
<brendand> Braven, there should be just a vmware power type
<brendand> yeah, there is. not really sure it could be more straightforward :)
<Braven> brendand: I selected vmware option. Do you know what username \ password it needs?
<Braven> brendand: because I am using my vCenter username pw
<brendand> Braven, i'm not really sure, i don't have much experience using vmware
<brendand> Braven, reading the code it's based on pyvmomi
<Braven> brendand: I did install that package
<brendand> Braven, have a google around i'd say - whatever is required to control it with pyvmomi will be what maas needs
<Braven> brendand: I will google it . Thanks
<Braven> brandand: Do you know what script MAAS is using to connect to VcenteR?
<brendand> pyvmomi
<brendand> not a script, it's using that python library
<Braven> Brendand: I figure it out. I was trying to connect to the host not the vCenter.
#maas 2016-11-15
<solefald> hello. we updated to 2.1 the other day. and now i am unable provision any new servers. trying to hunt down why
<solefald> but we get a bunch of these rackd.log: 2016-11-15 03:29:03 [stderr#error] request to http://127.0.0.1:5240/MAAS/metadata/status/4y3h7n/latest failed. sleeping 32.: <urlopen error [Errno 32] Broken pipe>
<solefald> sorry. regiond.log
<mup> Bug #1641913 opened: Feature Request - Add RAID based disk layout <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1641913>
<roaksoax> /q/win 10
<lruslan> hi, what would be correct CLI call to create a raid. I'm puzzled with what/how I need to specify list of block_devices and partitions.
<lruslan> # maas maas raids create 4y3h7s level=raid-1 block_devices=? partitions=?
<roaksoax> lruslan: it is probably the ID of the block device for the machine
<lruslan> thanks roaksoax, I've tried but it fails: For example , here's list of block id's:  maas maas block-devices read 4y3h7s| jq '.[] | select(.type=="physical")| .id'  gives id's 14 and 15.
<lruslan> and when I run: maas maas raids create 4y3h7s level=raid-1 block_devices=14 parttions=81
<lruslan> maas returns: {"block_devices": ["Select a valid choice. 14 is not one of the available choices."]}
<roaksoax> lruslan: can you provide the whole output of 'block-devices read'
<lruslan> sure one moment
<lruslan> roaksoax : it's in gist https://gist.github.com/lruslan/13804aa48b19751463cc47c822b1ac05
<roaksoax> lruslan: "id": 14, "model": "Samsung SSD 850", "uuid": null, "partitions": [
<roaksoax> lruslan: seems disk id has partitions
<roaksoax> lruslan: which may be the reason
<lruslan> yes it has - I want to create md0 on top of [/dev/sdb-part0, /dev/sda-part0], md1 on top of [/dev/sdb-part1, /dev/sda-part1] and so on
<lruslan> it works through web interface , but I can not get how to make maas cli to do the same
<lruslan> roaksoax , I've figured out, in my case with partitions only being part of the raid I don't have to specify "block_devices" at all: maas maas raids create 4y3h7s level=raid-1 partitions=80 partitions=84 name=md0
<lruslan> thanks
<roaksoax> lruslan: cool
<bobwise> Hi all.
<bobwise> Working on MAAS eval, going very well. Has come a long way in the last couple of years. Kudos to maas team.
<bobwise> on 2.1
<bobwise> Looking for pointers to ubuntu core and coreos image import. Any guides/pointers to suggest?
<brendand> bobwise, i don't think either of those are supported at the moment, certainly not by default
<brendand> bobwise, did you read somewhere it was?
<bobwise> no, but there are ways to build/import your own images. For this to be a useful tool for us in needs to support more than the out of the box defaults.
<bobwise> "supported" vs "possible".
<bobwise> I need "possible" for the eval.
<bobwise> possible means poc
<brendand> roaksoax, ^ ?
<bobwise> But, ubuntu core is minimum essential
<bobwise> there seemed to be some chitchat that the image builder was deprecated?
<bobwise> https://launchpad.net/maas-image-builder
<solefald> would someone please help me figure these out?
<solefald> 2016-11-14 19:52:26 [stderr#error] request to http://127.0.0.1:5240/MAAS/metadata/status/4y3h7n/latest failed. sleeping 2.: HTTP Error 503: Service Unavailable
<solefald> service is running and accessible just fine from localhost and from remote hosts using the routable address
<solefald> also stated getting unauthorized origin: http://<server IP>. in apache logs. we did not have this error with 2.0/
<solefald> [wsgi:error] [pid 26264:tid 140497427437312] set get_jobs- in cache with expiration 10
<solefald> [wsgi:error] [pid 26264:tid 140497427437312] unauthorized origin: http://<server IP>
<roaksoax> bobwise: /win 15
<roaksoax> err
<mup> Bug #1642033 opened: IPs with multiple names can corrupt DNS zone data <MAAS:New> <MAAS 2.0:New> <MAAS 2.1:New> <MAAS trunk:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1642033>
<mup> Bug #1642040 opened: [UI] No way to delete custom images from web UI in MAAS 2.1 <MAAS:Confirmed> <MAAS 2.1:Confirmed> <MAAS trunk:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1642040>
<bildz> good afternoon.  Would anyone be able to help me with the maas cli command to change the upstream DNS server?
<bildz> it was fat-fingered during the install
<brendand> bildz, maas <profile> maas set-config name=upstream_dns value=...
<bildz> brendand: yeah i found it :)
<bildz> thank you
<mup> Bug #1641171 changed: maas 2.1 fails deployment <MAAS:Invalid> <maas-cert-server:In Progress by bladernr> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1641171>
<mup> Bug #1641171 opened: maas 2.1 fails deployment <MAAS:Invalid> <maas-cert-server:In Progress by bladernr> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1641171>
<mup> Bug #1641171 changed: maas 2.1 fails deployment <MAAS:Invalid> <maas-cert-server:In Progress by bladernr> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1641171>
<mup> Bug #1638404 changed: Incorrect networking config when multiple ipv6 addresses on an interface <maas-ipv6> <curtin:Invalid> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1638404>
#maas 2016-11-16
<mup> Bug #1642091 opened: insert or update on table "maasserver_staticipaddress" violates foreign key constraint <subnet> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1642091>
<mup> Bug #1642200 opened: [2.1] Failure setting up regiond on xenial <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1642200>
<mup> Bug #1642200 changed: [2.1] Failure setting up regiond on xenial <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1642200>
<mup> Bug #1642200 opened: [2.1] Failure setting up regiond on xenial <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1642200>
<mup> Bug #1642298 opened: MAAS UEFI install sets computer to boot from hard disk <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1642298>
#maas 2016-11-17
<raja> Hi
<raja> i have doubt on maas post deployment tasks..
<raja> can we execute any scripts on deployed nodes? automatically in maas??
<spaok> hey all
<spaok> anyone know why Juju/MAAS 2.0 would stop registering containers in MAAS DNS?
<mup> Bug #1642728 opened: rdns for discovered devices should also preselect domain <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1642728>
<spaok> found the issue, seems like a bug
<mup> Bug #1642298 changed: MAAS UEFI install sets computer to boot from hard disk <oil> <curtin:New> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1642298>
<mup> Bug #1642759 opened: Dynamic range of a single IP breaks DNS updates in MAAS 2.0 <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1642759>
#maas 2016-11-18
<PeteBB> Busy channel :)
<Kildurin_> any clue what could cause maas web UI to fail login repeatedly?
<mup> Bug #1531493 opened: MAAS 1.9.0 fails to detect storage for KVM instances <storage> <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1531493>
<mup> Bug #1642916 opened: [1.9] Unable to delete users with reserved IPs <landscape> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1642916>
<mup> Bug #1639202 changed: Cannot enlist/commission machines in MAAS 2.1 with usb network adapter <sts> <MAAS:Invalid> <maas-images:New> <initramfs-tools (Ubuntu):New for chiluk> <linux (Ubuntu):Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1639202>
<mup> Bug #1642960 opened: [wishlist] No info field for nodes marked broken <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1642960>
<lynxn0t> hello all, is there a plan to allow maas to deploy nodes with bridged interfaces? Actually it seems that only physical interfaces can be defined in webUI
<mup> Bug #1642960 changed: [wishlist] No info field for nodes marked broken <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1642960>
<jacekn> has anyone seen very slow tgt traffic beteween host being provisioned and rack controller?
<jacekn> TFTP part works just fine with ~3MB/s but then MAAS starts using tgt which drops to 43k
<kiko> jacekn, suspect a NIC or switch port config issue?
<kiko> do we have ethernet frame droppage? packet loss?
<jacekn> kiko: no nothing like that. But that's normal I think, why would packet drop kick in for TGT but not TFTP or any other transfer?
<jacekn> kiko: also we deploy boxes on the same physical host (iths KVM instance that I'm deploying) and they work fine
<kiko> jacekn, well, how can you tell it's tgt only?
<kiko> jacekn, ah, you have more traffic
<jacekn> kiko: because I can see bandwidth graphs and console
<kiko> my first guess was just based on the fact that a relatively low amount of data moves over dhcp+tftp
<jacekn> kiko: yeah. 3MB/s (24Mbit/s) during tftp and then it drops significantly for tgt
<kiko> so you could be getting enough to get the dhcp shake to work, and the kernel and initrd over..
<kiko> how about an MTU mismatch?
<kiko> is all the traffic going out on the same NIC?
<jacekn> both ends on 1500
<jacekn> yeah same NIC
<kiko> do you suspect tgt itself being problematic?
<kiko> it's a bit of a crap daemon tbh
<kiko> known for leaks, hangs, etc
<jacekn> still I'd expect more than 46kbps and it is way faster in other places
<kiko> but the recent version has been stable enough -- I think jason had some issues with it eating up memory in OIL occasionally but that's not been mentioned in the past 6 months
<kiko> no kidding
<kiko> we've never had it be the problem
<kiko> the symptom is that enlist/commission takes forever?
<jacekn> commissioning was fine it's deployment that's taking forever
<jacekn> hmm there are many retransmits, I wonder why
<kiko> hmm, that's interesting
<kiko> commissioning and deployment use the same (smallish) image over tgt
<kiko> but deployment of the OS also pulls the main image over HTTP
<kiko> which is usually not that small
<kiko> could it be that the actual issue is HTTP, not tgt/iSCSI?
<jacekn> I can't see any traffic on http
<kiko> that can't be right..
<kiko> curtin pulls images over http, I'm pretty sure -- roaksoax, mpontillo, newell?
<jacekn> kiko: so are you saing that TGT is not needed for deployment?
<mup> Bug #1643001 opened: Moonshot iLO4 'Power HW address' prevent ipmitool from working <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1643001>
<kiko> jacekn, tgt is used to provide the ephemeral ubuntu environment, which is what curtin runs inside
<kiko> but it's not used to provide the actual image curtin will write out
<jacekn> kiko: so slow TGT would cause http traffic to not show up correct?
<kiko> well
<kiko> slow TGT would first mean that enlistment and commissioning would not work or be very slow
<kiko> there is nothing special about the TGT aspect of deployment -- it runs in the same ephemeral environment as enlist/commission
<jacekn> kiko: alright I'll keep digging
<jacekn> thanks
<kiko> jacekn, is there a proxy or firewall issue?
<jacekn> kiko: rack controller and boxes deployed have to be in the same subnet no? they certainly are in my case so no FW, just L2 between them
<mpontillo> kiko, I'm pretty sure we still use tgt to boot ephemeral and run curtin to deploy
<jacekn> mpontillo: kiko: is it possible that commissioning uses trusty? That culd explain it - trusty initrd pulls commissionig image just fine (I've just recommissioned it was super quick). When I try to deploy xenial it's super slow
<jhegge> jacekn: you can choose to commission with trusty or xenial
<jacekn> nice, I'll try that
<jhegge> we've still been adding trusty image for more reliable commissioning and hoping that the need for trusty goes away
<jacekn> jhegge: sorry how do you choose that? All I see is "Allow ssh", "Retein network" and "Retain storage" options
<jhegge> jacekn: Settings page
<brendand> jacekn, it's a global setting, you can't set it for individual nodes
<jacekn> brendand: jhegge: hmm only 14.04 on the list, I'm on maas 1.9.4
<brendand> jacekn, you want to use xenial?
<jhegge> jacekn: you'll have to add the images, not sure how that works on 1.9.4....i'm on 2.0
<brendand> jacekn, select it from the Images tab
<jacekn> jhegge: brendand: I have xenial images, I can deploy xenial. I wanted to try commissionig with xenial to confirm whether tgt slowness is somethign xenial specific
<brendand> jacekn, so you have them but you can't choose to commission with it? hmmm. that might be the case
<jhegge> can't recall 1.9 options, that was long ago and i only use the API now...
<jacekn> i could just increase juju bootstrap timeout and try again I guess
<brendand> no i guess 1.9 can only commission with trusty
<brendand> you can however select a later kernel, if that will help
<brendand> hwe-x will use the xenial kernel
<jacekn> brendand: the problem only happens when I deploy _xenial_, I wanted to commission with xenial to verify OS version is the root cause
<roaksoax> jacekn: you cannot commission with Xenial on 1.9
<roaksoax> jacekn: 1.9 only supports trusty
<roaksoax> jacekn: you can use hwe-x if you need it though, but not xenial
<mup> Bug #1642996 opened: [2.1.1] 2.1.0 preseeds with '{{node_disable_pxe_data|escape.shell}}' cause a failed deployment if preseed wasn't upgraded on 2.1.1. <hwcert-server> <MAAS:New> <MAAS 2.1:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1642996>
<kiko> jacekn, found anything else out?
<mup> Bug #1643057 opened: juju2 with maas 2.1.1 LXD containers get wrong ip addresses <landscape> <juju:New> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1643057>
<mup> Bug #1573304 changed: [2.0b3] maas-provision causing connection refused with TFTP back-end <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1573304>
<mup> Bug #1573400 changed: [2.0b3] maas-dhcp not started after enabling DHCP via CLI <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1573400>
<mup> Bug #1573768 changed: [2.0b3] Can't change machine name when in 'New' state <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1573768>
<mup> Bug #1558747 opened: [1.9.1] Deployment for IBM S822LC  8335-GTA  and S812L TN71-BP012 fails to boot local disk following  curtin install <blocks-hwcert-server> <oil> <curtin:Invalid> <MAAS:Confirmed for newell-jensen> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1558747>
<spaok> blake_r: heya
#maas 2016-11-19
<mup> Bug #1624403 changed: [2.1] Machines go back to Deployed from Rescue mode, before they actually are <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1624403>
#maas 2016-11-20
<iggy> can anyone give me pointers for setting up a mass controller that is on an untagged VLAN port, but is handling DHCP for multiple subnets via DHCP helper on our router?
<iggy> it seems to want to force everything into the "untagged" vlan and isn't showing up as a valid controller for the other VLANs
<iggy> I changed the vlanid on the "untagged" vlan
<iggy> but that only solves the issue of the default VLAN for the controller
<Guest10507> Hello everyone, I'm trying to experiment with MaaS on my servers, but am having a problem with commissioning my node
<Guest10507> I was wondering if any of you are willing to help me troubleshoot the problem, as I'm mentally exhausted from researching the web
<pmatulis> just ask
<junaidali> Hi guys, does landscape 16.06 supports MAAS 2.1?
<junaidali> it wasn't supported in till 16.05
<Guest70518> Hello, I'm having a problem with my MaaS configs, was wondering if any of you are willing to help me out a bit
<pmatulis> just ask
<mup> Bug #1643377 opened: Maas dhcp hostname with spaces <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1643377>
#maas 2017-11-13
<cervigni> hello everyone, can anyone help me out with MAAS pods?
<cervigni> is there to pre-define what network interfaces are created on the KVM guest with maas?
<cervigni> by default it creates the standard NAT interface, but I would like to have it running multiple bridged interfaces
<cervigni> anyone can help?
<c06> hi all
<c06> while deploying using maas my interface are getting name as ten1 ten2 ten* but i want to assign the interface name as eno*. any suggestions
<c06> anyone on
<candy`> morning
<mup> Bug #1731886 opened: [2.3rc2, UI]There is an action override failed testing in the controller but there is no hardware testing informatio <2.3qa> <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1731886>
<mup> Bug #1731887 opened: [2.3rc2, UI] The action delete should be on the bottom of the take action dropdown <2.3qa> <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1731887>
<mup> Bug #1731891 opened: [2.3rc2, UI] I shouldn't be able to see Reserve dynamic range in the DHCP section in the VLAN page <2.3qa> <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1731891>
<mup> Bug #1731908 opened: Please add az to node listing <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1731908>
<mup> Bug #1731914 opened: [2.3rc2] When I reserve a range in the DHCP section I should be able to select a subnet <2.3qa> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1731914>
<mup> Bug #1731914 changed: [2.3rc2] When I reserve a range in the DHCP section I should be able to select a subnet <2.3qa> <MAAS:Triaged by deadlight> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1731914>
<mup> Bug #1731914 opened: [2.3rc2] When I reserve a range in the DHCP section I should be able to select a subnet <2.3qa> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1731914>
<mup> Bug #1731891 changed: [2.3rc2, UI] I shouldn't be able to see Reserve dynamic range in the DHCP section in the VLAN page <2.3qa> <ui> <MAAS:Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1731891>
<mup> Bug #1731405 changed: disk names in gui don't transfer through to node device names <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1731405>
<mup> Bug #1731914 changed: [2.3rc2] When I reserve a range in the DHCP section I should be able to select a subnet <2.3qa> <MAAS:Opinion> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1731914>
<mup> Bug #1731932 opened: [2.3rc2, UI] When DHCP is disabled there shouldn't be a value for the primary controller <2.3qa> <ui> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1731932>
<mup> Bug #1731935 opened: [2.x, UX improvement] I want to be able to see all the MAC addresses of a machine or a device <ui> <MAAS:Triaged by m-vrachnis> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1731935>
<mup> Bug #1731956 opened: [2.3rc2, UI] Make all the font styles consistent in the summary cards <2.3qa> <ui> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1731956>
<mup> Bug #1731956 changed: [2.3rc2, UI] Make all the font styles consistent in the summary cards <2.3qa> <ui> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1731956>
<mup> Bug #1731956 opened: [2.3rc2, UI] Make all the font styles consistent in the summary cards <2.3qa> <ui> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1731956>
<mup> Bug #1731976 opened: [2.3] [critical] Failed to update and/or record network interface configuration <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1731976>
<mup> Bug #1731490 changed: XFS over LVM on a custom storage layout,can't boot MAAS with a UEFI Node <curtin:New> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1731490>
<mup> Bug #1731709 changed: New curtin regresses older centos images due to AttributeError: module 'curtin.commands.curthooks' has no attribute 'write_files' <curtin:New> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1731709>
<Guest63153> Hi ! Looking for Maas CLI for debian
<Guest63153> I only see maas-cli package on ubuntu repositories
<Guest63153> any advice?
<Guest64227> Hi, I'm trying to get maas-cli for debian
<Guest64227> any hint?
#maas 2017-11-14
<mup> Bug #1677318 changed: [2.2] Hardware test "back" navigation goes out-of-context <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1677318>
<mup> Bug #1720167 changed: Clicking 'back to machine details' goes to the main summary page <ui> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1720167>
<mup> Bug #1732169 opened: [2.3rc2, UI] When I click on "See results" from a component, MAAS should take me to the hardware tests section and scroll to that component <2.3qa> <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1732169>
<mup> Bug #1732184 opened: [2.3rc2, UI] In devices, when the IP assignment is dynamic the interfaces table doesn't have a value for IP address and subnet <2.3qa> <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1732184>
<mup> Bug #1732187 opened: [2.3rc2, UI] In devices, the IP assignment option for interfaces is called dynamic, while in machines it is called auto-assign <2.3qa> <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1732187>
<mup> Bug #1732188 opened: [2.3rc2, UI] In devices, when I click Edit from the Overview or the Tags card I go to Configuration but the page content is empty <2.3qa> <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1732188>
<vogelc> Has anyone had MAAS hang after the kernel and initrd are loaded during pxe boot?  If you reboot the system it will work and continue booting.
<jac_cplane> We have a charm for xenial that relys on /etc/network/interfaces, there was a recent update to curtin that moves /etc/network/interfaces to /etc/network/interfaces.d.   I dont think this is correct, but I' not sure why this change was made.  Can someone help?
<jac_cplane> is there a way to revert back to /etc/network/interfaces
<mup> Bug #1732194 opened: [2.3rc2, UI] When I want to add a new interface to a device the MAC address field has a red border <2.3qa> <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1732194>
<jac_cplane> https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1732202 bug opened for /etc/network/interface file on curtin 532
<mup> Bug #1732202 opened: Xenial Deploy fails when using /etc/network/interface <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1732202>
<mup> Bug #1732202 changed: Xenial Deploy fails when using /etc/network/interface <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1732202>
<mup> Bug #1732202 opened: Xenial Deploy fails when using /etc/network/interface <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1732202>
<mup> Bug #1732202 changed: Xenial Deploy fails when using /etc/network/interface <curtin:Incomplete> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1732202>
<mup> Bug #1732215 opened: [2.3rc2, UI] When I am editing the configuration of a device the edit button remains on the screen <2.3qa> <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1732215>
<xygnal_> is UEFI the prefered boot method or do you still depend on legacy in most cases?
<mup> Bug #1732220 opened: [2.3rc2, UI] In controllers, when I click Edit from the Tags card I go to Configuration but the page content is empty <2.3qa> <ui> <MAAS:Triaged by ltrager> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1732220>
<mup> Bug #1732224 opened: [2.3rc2, UI] Information is missing from the CPU and Memory  cards in controller summary <2.3qa> <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1732224>
<xygnal_> curious as i saw a bug showing it has been implimented, but our dell boxes had trouble booting an OS with it.
<xygnal_> magic number error
<roaksoax> xygnal_: uefi is supported
<roaksoax> xygnal_: all of what we do in the field is efi
<roaksoax> xygnal_: we avoid legacy
<roaksoax> xygnal_: that said, a lot of the issues we face are mainly 2: 1. firmware issues, where machines require a newer firmware. 2. configuration of the bios to do efi
<roaksoax> also, we had issues with grub2, but we fixed the ones that were blocking us
<xygnal_> so xenial commission images should support it?
<roaksoax> xygnal_: commissioning should detect whether the systems is EFI configured or legacy
<roaksoax> so that when you deploy it does the right righ
<xygnal_> we are seeing hangs during commission using BIOS mode so was hoping to give UEFI a try.
<roaksoax> xygnal_: but where does it hang ?
<xygnal_> very early. when grabbing initrd i think.
<roaksoax> xygnal_: maybe it doesn't hang, but since console may not be enabled it doesn't output anything ?
<xygnal_> if we power  cycle the box again and again it eventually gets past it
<xygnal_> we are not  changing any options so the fact it does this at random does not suggest lack of tty redirect
<xygnal_> loading ubuntu/amd64/generic/xenial/daily/boot-initrd ok
<xygnal_> last line
<xygnal_> after that, nothing.
<xygnal_> commission never stops. sits like that in console untl
<xygnal_> rebooted, or aborted
<xygnal_> what comes after initrd?
<vogelc_> roaksoax: could you tell me where maas stores the url to pull down centos images?  I mirrored them locally and want to maas to look locally.
<roaksoax> vogelc_: maas pulls all images from the streams. so you need a image mirror to pull ubuntu/centos. The only thingh you need to do is to point ythat to your local mirror
<xygnal_> that?
<roaksoax> xygnal_: the initrd will load the image into the ephemeral environment to run comissioning
<roaksoax> xygnal_: have you sent kernel parameters to enable console of the machine and see what's happeninig ?
<vogelc_> roaksoax: turns out the image I mirrored with streams was bad,  I am resyncing.
<xygnal_> roak: i dont enable any console options for commission. console always nust
<xygnal_> just worked
<xygnal_> what do you want me to change in orser t
<xygnal_> order to see more
<roaksoax> xygnal_: add kernel parameters for the machine to enable console
<roaksoax> and see what happens
<roaksoax> vogelc_: you should be able to input to index.json
<xygnal_> roaksoax: suggested options?
<roaksoax> xygnal_: https://docs.ubuntu.com/maas/2.1/en/installconfig-nodes-kernel-boot-options
<roaksoax> vogelc_: s/input/point/
#maas 2017-11-15
<mup> Bug #1730973 changed: [2.3rc2, UX improvement]  "See results" links should link to specific results row <2.3qa> <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1730973>
<mup> Bug #1732388 opened: [2.3rc3, UI] Remove the chevron and expanding behaviour when the commissioning scripts do not provide metrics <2.3qa> <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1732388>
<mup> Bug #1732389 opened: [2.3rc3, UI] The padding of the icon in the commissioning list is not right <2.3qa> <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1732389>
<mup> Bug #1732390 opened: [2.3rc3, UI] In commissioning the action should be "View previous scripts" instead of "View previous tests" <2.3qa> <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1732390>
<mup> Bug #1732432 opened: Cannot delete subnets <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1732432>
<mup> Bug #1732433 opened: Cannot delete subnets <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1732433>
<mup> Bug #1732432 changed: Cannot delete subnets <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1732432>
<mup> Bug #1732433 changed: Cannot delete subnets <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1732433>
<mup> Bug #1732432 opened: Cannot delete subnets <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1732432>
<mup> Bug #1732433 opened: Cannot delete subnets <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1732433>
<mup> Bug #1732433 changed: Cannot delete subnets <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1732433>
<mup> Bug #1732442 opened: [2.3rc3, UI] In controller summary the overveview card shouls say MAAS version instead of version <2.3qa> <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1732442>
<mup> Bug #1732444 opened: [2.3rc2, UI] MAAS should not force power configuration on rack controllers. <2.3qa> <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1732444>
<mup> Bug #1732442 changed: [2.3rc3, UI] In controller summary the overveview card shouls say MAAS version instead of version <2.3qa> <ui> <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1732442>
<mup> Bug #1732444 changed: [2.3rc2, UI] MAAS should not force power configuration on rack controllers. <2.3qa> <ui> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1732444>
<mup> Bug #1732433 opened: Cannot delete subnets <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1732433>
<mup> Bug #1732433 changed: Cannot delete subnets <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1732433>
<mup> Bug #1732442 opened: [2.3rc3, UI] In controller summary the overveview card shouls say MAAS version instead of version <2.3qa> <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1732442>
<mup> Bug #1732444 opened: [2.3rc2, UI] MAAS should not force power configuration on rack controllers. <2.3qa> <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1732444>
<vogelc> roaksoax: let me know if your around
<roaksoax> vogelc: i'm on and off, but around
<roaksoax> vogelc: how can I help ?
<vogelc> roaksoax: I started getting this on both of my maas instances.  Dev=2.3.1-rc2 and Prod=2.2.3-6116
<vogelc> 017-11-15 08:41:47 regiond: [info] 10.63.20.41 POST /MAAS/metadata/status/hkn74m HTTP/1.1 --> 204 NO_CONTENT (referrer: -; agent: Curtin/0.1)
<vogelc> 2017-11-15 08:41:53 regiond: [info] 10.63.187.205 GET /MAAS/rpc/ HTTP/1.0 --> 200 OK (referrer: -; agent: provisioningserver.rpc.clusterservice.ClusterClientService)
<vogelc> 2017-11-15 08:41:56 metadataserver.api_twisted: [critical] Failed to process status message instantly.
<vogelc> Traceback (most recent call last):
<vogelc> roaksoax: I also noticed in events that the timestamps all of a sudden went from 8am to 2PM so it looks like I ntp changed.
<roaksoax> vogelc: could you paste your full stacktrace ?
<roaksoax> in a pastebin
<vogelc> roaksoax: it might be my repos.  gonna update and try it again.  give me 15 minutes
<roaksoax> vogelc: 09:44 < vogelc> 2017-11-15 08:41:56 metadataserver.api_twisted: [critical] Failed to process status message instantly.
<roaksoax> 09:44 < vogelc> Traceback (most recent call last):
<roaksoax> that doesn't seem to be your repos
<roaksoax> if you can paste your full traceback on 2.3 it would be great
<vogelc> roaksoax: i took a screen recording of the install and I see a lot of hash sum mismatch when downloading packages
<roaksoax> vogelc: right, that probably means that your local repos differs from the images. e.g. you may have newer images but your local repos are not updated
<vogelc> roaksoax: most likely
<mup> Bug #1732432 changed: Cannot delete subnets <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1732432>
<vogelc> roaksoax: resyncing all the sstreams and apt repos fixed our issue.
<roaksoax> vogelc: ok cool, no power "2017-11-15 08:41:56 metadataserver.api_twisted: [critical] Failed to process status message instantly." ?
<roaksoax> vogelc: i'm stillk interested in the traceack if you have it
<roaksoax> vogelc: fwiw, you do know you can disable auto updating of images in MAAS if you are using a local apt mirror
<vogelc> https://pastebin.com/Zx4RDi6Y.  What happened is that the NTP version didnt match up so it ran a bunch of calls and just exited out.
<vogelc>   File "/tmp/tmplxijp34u/target/curtin/curtin-hooks.py", line 208, in get_grub_root
<vogelc>     return regex.groups()[0]
<vogelc> AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'groups'
<vogelc> Anyone here get this issue when deploying CentOS6?
<roaksoax> vogelc: do you have a full log ?
<roaksoax> vogelc: also, is that efi boot ?
<vogelc> roaksoax: https://pastebin.com/BwAjrbGz   we can build these nodes all day long with centos7 but not centos6. Also they are legacy BIOS boot
<vogelc> roaksoax: I can see the the drives in /proc/partitions on the host.
<roaksoax> vogelc: please file a bug, and provide the full isntallation log
<mup> Bug #1732522 opened: [2.3, UI] IP address not listed while hardware testing <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1732522>
<mup> Bug #1732536 opened: [2.3, trunk] Restarting regiond/rackd fails post-processing of 00-maas-07-block-devices in controllers <MAAS:Triaged by ltrager> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1732536>
<mup> Bug #1732539 opened: [2.3, HWTv2] When running commissioning+testing and a disk no longer exists, log doesn't show current block devices <MAAS:Triaged by ltrager> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1732539>
<Doug_> Hello
#maas 2017-11-16
<mup> Bug #1732561 opened: [2.3] Mapping a subnet fails requesting sudo access <MAAS:Triaged by mpontillo> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1732561>
<mup> Bug #1732594 opened: [UI] Viewing uploaded scripts in UI has spacing stripped <ui> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1732594>
<jac_cplane> posted new info on https://bugs.launchpad.net/curtin/+bug/1732202
<mup> Bug #1731886 changed: [2.3rc2, UI]There is an action override failed testing in the controller but there is no hardware testing informatio <2.3qa> <ui> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1731886>
<mup> Bug #1731886 opened: [2.3rc2, UI]There is an action override failed testing in the controller but there is no hardware testing informatio <2.3qa> <ui> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1731886>
<mup> Bug #1731886 changed: [2.3rc2, UI]There is an action override failed testing in the controller but there is no hardware testing informatio <2.3qa> <ui> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1731886>
<mup> Bug #1732703 opened: MAAS does not detect properly if Ubuntu is using upstart/systemd <sts> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1732703>
<mup> Bug #1732703 changed: MAAS does not detect properly if Ubuntu is using upstart/systemd <sts> <MAAS:Won't Fix> <MAAS 1.9:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1732703>
<mup> Bug #1732730 opened: [2.3, HWTv2] Machine firmware reports disk is bad via SMART, but MAAS tests show it as unsupported <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1732730>
<mup> Bug #1732743 opened: MAAS permits assigning a disk device to mount to itself <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1732743>
<xygnal> roaksoax: I added CONSOLE=tty0 so my global kernel line, and i see it in the kernel boot line, but i till see commissions and deploys stalling
<xygnal> after loading the initrd image with ...ok, it never progresses.
<mup> Bug #1732768 opened: [2.3, HWTv2] Shorten badblocks performance <MAAS:In Progress by ltrager> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1732768>
<xygnal>     roaksoax: even with CONSOLE=tty0 debug nosplash --verbose, I still dont get any more data.
<roaksoax> xygnal: hey, sorry. are you sure the correct baud rate is being used?
<roaksoax> e.g. console=ttyS0,115200
<roaksoax> for example
<xygnal> we are not using a serial port. these are dell DRACs. we have java & xhtml KVM console.
<mup> Bug #1711203 opened: Deployments fail when Secure Boot enabled <curtin:Invalid> <dellserver:New> <MAAS:Confirmed> <grub2 (Ubuntu):Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1711203>
<mup> Bug #1732788 opened: [UI] Browser back button doesn't go back to the correct tab on the node details page <ui> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1732788>
<mup> Bug #1711203 changed: Deployments fail when Secure Boot enabled <curtin:Invalid> <dellserver:New> <MAAS:Confirmed> <grub2 (Ubuntu):Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1711203>
<mup> Bug #1732788 changed: [UI] Browser back button doesn't go back to the correct tab on the node details page <ui> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1732788>
<mup> Bug #1711203 opened: Deployments fail when Secure Boot enabled <curtin:Invalid> <dellserver:New> <MAAS:Confirmed> <grub2 (Ubuntu):Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1711203>
<mup> Bug #1732788 opened: [UI] Browser back button doesn't go back to the correct tab on the node details page <ui> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1732788>
#maas 2017-11-17
<michael____>  /me waves hello
 * michael____ waves hello
<michael____> hi everybody!
<michael____> how to check the command sent from MAAS tp PXE boot certian machine ?
<michael____> is it logged anywhere ?
<mup> Bug #1732920 opened: Editing node interfaces require multiple attempts <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1732920>
<vogelc_> roaksoax: Looking for a quick clarification. We are seeing hosts hang right after initrd and kernel are downloaded via tftp.  Once the download completes is there a last communication to/from the client to the rack or region controller?
<roaksoax> vogelc_: the machine PXE boots, downloads initrd/kernel, loads into the ephemeral environment and does things
<roaksoax> if the  IP given as a kernel parameter is unreacheable, the machine will never communicate with the MAAS region
<roaksoax> vogelc_: that said, check your kernel params and verify that the IP being passed is the correct one
<vogelc_> ips are correct.  I am wondering if bootp traffic is getting blocked somewhare
<vogelc_> where
<roaksoax> vogelc_: could be, if it is hanging while loading kernel/initrd
<roaksoax> vogelc_: are you connected via the machine's VNC ?
<vogelc_> I have an OOB console to the machine
<roaksoax> vogelc_: if you are using serial console, try enabling serial for the macvhine via a kernel param (e.g. console=ttyS0,8600n8 or something of that sort
<roaksoax> vogelc_: also, regiond.log will tell you if the machine contacted the region
<roaksoax> vogelc_: 2017-11-13 18:21:38 regiond: [info] 10.90.90.192 POST /MAAS/metadata/status/yfhwqe HTTP/1.1 --> 204 NO_CONTENT (referrer: -; agent: python-requests/2.9.1)
<roaksoax> it should show something like that
<mup> Bug #1732927 opened: Erroneous IP Already in use when setting interface to unconfigured <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1732927>
<mup> Bug #1732942 opened: [2.3, UI] Unable to set interface back to 'Disconnected' <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1732942>
<mup> Bug #1732948 opened: [2.3, HWTv2] Machine was marked Failed commissioning due to cloud-init failures, but tests weren't aborted and shown as 'pending <MAAS:Triaged by ltrager> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1732948>
<jamesbenson> roadsoax: https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1717031. Do you want the curtin from UEFI or BIOS with my custom partition so it is successful?
<jamesbenson> roaksoax:  ^^
<roaksoax> jamesbenson: i think what we need is:
<roaksoax> 1. set UEFI in the BIOS
<roaksoax> 2. commission the machine
<roaksoax> 3. What MAAS automatically did for commissioning
<roaksoax> 4. your cusotm partitioning
<roaksoax> so we would need output for both 3 and 4
<roaksoax> jamesbenson: if you can confirm whther maas deploys after maas commissioning the machine, that'd be good too
<jamesbenson> roaksoax: 3?  what details are you looking for explicitly?   Not sure what you mean by automatically.  I just set a machine to UEFI and commissioning now.
<roaksoax> jamesbenson: ok, so maas will set a defualt storage default
<roaksoax> deploy that machine with athta storage layout
<roaksoax> and gather the curtin config
<jamesbenson> with my storage layout?
<roaksoax> jamesbenson: without
<roaksoax> jamesbenson: sorry, maybe i'm not being clear. Commissiong the mcahine and deploy it with the storage layout MAAS automatically selected. (gather the curtin config)
<roaksoax> jamesbenson: and then, apply your custom layout, and gather your curtin config
<roaksoax> it would be good to get the installation logs for each case as well
<jamesbenson> no just:  "with athta storage" was a bit confusing...
<roaksoax> jamesbenson: sorry :) friday afternoon, no lunch and ready to call it a week
<jamesbenson> so my plan is to commission, don't change anything deploy and get the curtin, (assuming it fails) release, deploy with my storage options, gather the curtin.
<roaksoax> ++
<jamesbenson> the curtin is only available after the deployment is done?
<jamesbenson> cool
<jamesbenson> deploying now
<roaksoax> jamesbenson: while deploying
<jamesbenson> when should I issue that command then?
<roaksoax> jamesbenson: when the machine is 'deploying' you can issue the command
<jamesbenson> hmm... the command is: maas administrator machines get-curtin-config ksran6
<jamesbenson> log into maas and issue that command?
<jamesbenson> got me an error
<roaksoax> jamesbenson: maas 'user' machine get-curtin-config
<roaksoax> s/machine/machines/
<roaksoax> try that ?
<jamesbenson> yeah that did it
<xygnal> roaksoax: still having my problem. Cannot get any additional data from the console on this hang.
<xygnal> roaksoax: I can't tell if it's waitign on something local, on something network, or whats going on.  sugestions on how to further drill down to what component after initrd is responsible for the hang?
<mup> Bug #1732980 opened: MAAS incorrectly PXE boot UEFI/legacy boot <hp-proliant-dl380-g9> <maas> <pxe-boot> <uefi> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1732980>
<mup> Bug #1732983 opened: [2.3] Strange behavior when removing a secondary controller <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1732983>
<jamesbenson> roaksoax: what's the partitioning mount points for uefi?
<jamesbenson> '/boot/efi'?
<jamesbenson> found it:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<jamesbenson> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#Creating_an_EFI_System_Partition
<mup> Bug #1732983 changed: [2.3] Strange behavior when removing a secondary controller <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1732983>
<mup> Bug #1732983 opened: [2.3] Strange behavior when removing a secondary controller <MAAS:Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1732983>
<xygnal> roaksoax: also, is there any way to get MAAS to use http instead of TFTP for transfering files? we are going across multiple hops and through virtual interfaces on virtual machines. i think its causing the choking.
<mup> Bug #1732983 changed: [2.3] Strange behavior when removing a secondary controller <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1732983>
<jamesbenson> roaksoax: can you give me parted & lsblk info for uefi partitioning?
<jamesbenson> looking for mountpoints, flags, etc.
<jamesbenson> ^^ anyone?
<xygnal> jamesbenson: haven't tried to use UEFI yet :(
<jamesbenson> thanks xygnal...
<jamesbenson> uefi doesn't work ....
<xygnal> according to roaksoax it does. i see commits in code from earlier versions showing that it does.
<xygnal> but there may be specific details, possibly with hardware model/bios settings, that need to be setup to make that work with maas
<jamesbenson> xygnal, yes, we are trying to debug that.
<xygnal> jamesbenson: look forward to your success :)
<jamesbenson> lol, me too!
<xygnal> wish that was my problem. harder to solve one here.  pxe boots are hanging after initrd, and cannot find WHY.
<xygnal> not every time. intermittently.
<xygnal> as if they are stalling
<jamesbenson> the big issue for us when we started was networking stuff... ours used to stall too, mostly due to how our interfaces were set up.  eth0 pxe, eth1 public... make sure IP's were assigned in both.
<jamesbenson> pxe had/has no outside access only eth1
<jamesbenson> we have a work around for our storage issue, but more manual than needed.....
<jamesbenson> s/needed/'should be'/
<xygnal> ah we share pxe and prod right now on single interface
<jamesbenson> oh... we can do that, but never had luck.. try seperating.
<xygnal> explain?
<xygnal> what problems?
<jamesbenson> we set up a dedicated pxe/internal subnet and a dedicated public nic.
<jamesbenson> 2 switches...
<jamesbenson> 2 nics
<jamesbenson> so pxe goes to only internal and 1 switch; internet nic goes to different nic/different switch
<jamesbenson> dedicated traffic
<xygnal> too costly for how big we build
<jamesbenson> roger.
<jamesbenson> how big is your rig?
<jamesbenson> we buy refurb from servermonkey.com
<xygnal> Dell's.  We are a big shop.
<xygnal> though we've built our deployment sytem around being able to use whatever hardware we want
<TJ-> xygnal: does the problem host have network console access, or alternatively, configure the kernel's netconsole so you can monitor/interact
<xygnal> we're watching the KVM console on the DRAC. We're not missing anything.
<xygnal> tried CONSOLE=tty0 with verose, debug, debug=vc, --verbose options.. no difference
<xygnal> no data
<xygnal> loads kernel
<xygnal> loads initrd
<xygnal> both "...ok"
<xygnal> then stalled
<xygnal> dead in the water
<TJ-> xygnal: you don't see any kernel messages at all?
<xygnal> none. zero messages.
<jamesbenson> yeah, that's what we do... our maas server is a VM on our management servers that tie into all of our racks on the internal switch.
<xygnal> with with those global kernel options showing up in my KVM console window.
<xygnal>  know they are being applied
<jamesbenson> which dells?  r610/r710?
<xygnal> 6/7/830s
<jamesbenson> okay, we've got the ones I mentioned...
<jamesbenson> r410,r910's too
<xygnal> yeah we have a good mix
<TJ-> xygnal: this is a BIOS boot?
<xygnal> yes, not using UEFI at this time.
<xygnal> and at the time whe nthis happens all we see is DHCP and TFTP traffic. i dont think it gets to iscsi yet?
<TJ-> xygnal: silly question but... have you tried dropping the initrd and only booting the kernel?
<xygnal> i dont know what is next in the order after initrd loads
<xygnal> no I have not.
<xygnal> I will mention that if we repeatedly power cycle the box, it sometimes gets past this hang
<xygnal> and this happens across pretty much everything, intermittently
<TJ-> xygnal: in case there's an issue with the load of the initrd... the boot-loader normally puts in memory immediately after the kernel image, then hands over to the kernel's entry point
<xygnal> that would be a real pain to troubleshoot with how hard to is to single this issue out.
<xygnal> can take quite a few tries
<TJ-> xygnal: if you don't get the kernel to even start up it's a pretty good assumption the network is losing packets and the transfer isn't completing, or is being corrupted
<xygnal> TJ-: suspecting it but cannot prove it yet, a bit hard to prove it with UDP in the first place. Also seen a lot of bug reports about syslinux/pxelinux versions handling packet loss differentely.
<TJ-> xygnal: I'd mirror the port the host is attached to on my switch, capture the TFTP stream, reconstrct the file and check it's hash to ensure what you *think* is being sent to the host, actually arrives there :)
<xygnal> we've had network engineers go over the equipmnt and insist no problems
<xygnal> no errors
<xygnal> i've been asking them for that :)
<xygnal> its new infrastructure so they are not yet organized enough to find it and setup my span
<xygnal> how do you suggest the compare?
<TJ-> xygnal: if you see nothing from the kernel, make the working assumption it isn't arriving in memory correctly. Therefore, try reducing the size of the boot image - I'd switch to loading something like GRUB or an ipxe image. something as small as possible to prove that *something* can boot
<xygnal> that is sound advice
<TJ-> xygnal: if you can get ipxe to start, you could use it to chainload the linux kernel - and get some logging out of ipxe about the transfer. you enver know, there might be a subtle bug in the PXE on the hardware
<xygnal> give it something less likely to be given a chance to be corrupted
<TJ-> yes, exactly
<TJ-> even if it's a basic "hello world" static ELF binary you compile yourtself!
<TJ-> after all, the linux kernel is just an ELF binary executable
<xygnal> how do i access the TFTP files used for these commissions and deploys, manually, if i wnat to test out TFTP client downloads
<xygnal> to match checkcims that way
<xygnal> checksums
<xygnal> it looked like twisted3 is hosting it directly
<xygnal> fastest test i could peform is to boot a rescue cd, perform a 50 TFTP downloads of the same file, checksum each one
<xygnal> if any fail, despite that
<xygnal> dispute* ;)
<TJ-> you mean boot the rescue CD on the bare hardware then let it test TFTP ?
<xygnal> I realize multi-hop traversal of TFTP is bad in the first place, but we are too big to do a rack controller in every single local subnet.
<xygnal> yes
<xygnal> I do
<TJ-> because although that'll test with the kernel, it *won't* test any bad behaviour by the system's PXE BIOS services
<xygnal> correct that would just eliminate of we are getting bad checksums on our TFTP transfer
<xygnal> if
<TJ-> well no, because corruption, if it occurs, could be due to the PXE BIOS itself, not the network. stupid things like latency can sometimes induce weird side-effects
<xygnal> if it's being corrupted by the systems PXE BIOS services, we have a MUCH more annoying problem
<xygnal> I dos but that would allow me to release the network infrastructure from blame
<xygnal> good checksum end to end? well if its bad, its not the network.
<TJ-> if you're able to do a bare-metal rescue disc test, couldn't you also through FOG or similar onto a laptop to make it a PXE server, plug a cable from the host to the laptop, and do a direct PXE boot test :)
<xygnal> yes i could but remember - this doesnt happen every single time
<TJ-> s/through/throw/
<xygnal> its an intermittent problem. often enough to really piss off customers, not often enough to catch every single try.
<TJ-> right... but you could do an additional 50 tests of host<>laptop PXe boot on top of your 50 TFTP file transfers.
<TJ-> it sounds like packet-drop. does the network have monitoring in place for that?
<xygnal> yes but they claim no problems.
<xygnal> thats is why i am trying to get the network performance team to give me a span off the nearest switch port
<TJ-> :) well there's also the iPXE bootable ISO/DVD you could use to test the PXE side of course
<xygnal> the real concern for me is
<xygnal> if it IS corruption on the network level
<xygnal> how are we doing to solve THAT? this is far too fragile of a transfer to lose packet.s
<jamesbenson> xygnal, shielded cabled? :-p
<TJ-> if it's TFTP related, I'd first check if the TFTP server and client are negiotating to transfer more than 512-byte sized blocks ... if the packet size increases too much there could be issues with MTU.
<xygnal> I can snoop that out from the rack controller i bet with a tcpdump
<TJ-> I'd lock the TFTP server to 512-byte blocks if that were suspected, for testing.
<xygnal> how do i lock it? this is not local in.tftpd this is twisted3 process
<TJ-> From the TFTP protocol:
<TJ-> If the defined blocksize produces an IP packet size that exceeds the minimum MTU at any point of the network path, IP fragmentation and reassembly will occur not only adding more overhead[8] but also leading to total transfer failure when the minimalist IP stack implementation in a host's BOOTP or PXE ROM does not (or fails to properly) implement IP fragmentation and reassembly
<xygnal> good catch
<TJ-> I've dealt with it before; many many years ago!
<TJ-> these days it's relatively rare
<xygnal> soon as the team exposed that they plan to run a rack controller *per datacenter*, meaning a whole lot of forwarding from other subnets, I knew we might run into this stuff
<xygnal> thanks much
<xygnal> roaksoax: any plans to move to iPXE so we use http instead of TFTP?
<roaksoax> xygnal: not in the shorterm, although we hvae a PR adding support for iPXE. I dont know what's the extend of it or whether it is used for everything
<roaksoax> https://code.launchpad.net/~wpk/maas/+git/maas/+merge/332552
<xygnal> ty sir
<roaksoax> seems it only adds it for kvm now, but seems trivail to use it across the board for x86 systems
<xygnal> passign initrd over HTTP sounds a lot more reliable than using TFTP across multipe hops
<mup> Bug #1733015 opened: [2.3, HWTv2] Runtime resets back to 0 after 24 hours <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1733015>
<roaksoax> may be, although we don't typically we recommend putting 1 region per DC, instead of splitting racks :)
<xygnal> we are 1 region, with 1 rack (pair) per datacenter
<xygnal> though our datacenters are all located in the same US State
<xygnal> minimal latency
<roaksoax> xygnal: so region/rack are routed ?
<roaksoax> ah I remember
<roaksoax> maybe due to dhcp relaying ?
<roaksoax> duh
<xygnal> yeah i'm sure our config is floating back there somewhere ;)
#maas 2017-11-18
<Travis__> Is the maas image server down?
<Travis__> My images will not sync
<trdillon1> Is the image server down?
<trdillon1> I can't sync any images
<trdillon1> I checked from 2 countries and MAAS cannot download images
<trdillon1> This was a DC outage. It is working now
#maas 2017-11-19
<heyya> I was unclear wether MAAS has a cost.  Am I right that its completely opensource with no costs?
<cnf> heyya: depends on how patient you are
